# Que las pasa a las consultoras que hacen webs? PRECIOS DISPARATADOS



## Lorca83 (5 Jun 2012)

Resulta que esta un familiar mio buscando presupuestos en algunas consultoras que se dedican a hacer tiendas online en prestashop y magento y bueno, está saliendo espantado, y eso que quiere una tiendecita normalita y sin nada del otro mundo!!!!

Presupuestos de 2.500 mas IVA para arriba, presupuestos de hasta 5.000 Eurazos mas IVA... pero esta gente que se cree? por el amor de dios, NUNCA puedes pedir por un prestashop más de 1000 € !!! que ya te viene todo hecho y la gente no está para pagar esos dinerales y mucho menos está* para pagar los compromisos economicos de nadie!!!*

Esta gente solo piensa en meter las mordidas antes del verano para pagar el credito del cofidis o que pasa??

en fin


----------



## jlyv (5 Jun 2012)

Que no se lo pida a una consultora. Como dices tú, si en prestashop ya está todo hecho, ¿para que necesita una consultora?... con un diseñador freelance va que chuta.


----------



## Fanatos (5 Jun 2012)

Hombre, si la quiere sencilla la verdad es que 2.500 se va de madre, y no digamos 5.000, yo por configurarlo, y adaptarlo al cliente y tal si no hay que hacer mucho suelo cobrar 600, más a parte el hosting y cambios futuros si quiere que le añada alguna función o retoque algo de código.


----------



## Mr.Peanut (5 Jun 2012)

Pues que le haga la web su cuñao, el albañil en paro que hizo un curso de CCC, que para quejarse de que la web no recibe visitias o no vende nada ya habrá tiempo.

Quien tiene un negocio serio y quiere que uno de sus medios para vender el producto esté a la altura, que las cosas funcionen bien, estén bien diseñadas y no fallen tiene que pagarlo.
Y esto lo digo sin saber si es caro o barato el precio, pero no me parece nada caro.


----------



## Acredito (5 Jun 2012)

Dile a tu cunado que use un "online store builder" que por menos de 25 dolares al mes tiene tienda, hosting y servicio tecnico.

eCommerce Software Review 2012 | Best Web Store Builder Software | eCommerce Website Design Software - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## Lorca83 (5 Jun 2012)

Mr.Peanut dijo:


> Pues que le haga la web su cuñao, el albañil en paro que hizo un curso de CCC, que para quejarse de que la web no recibe visitias o no vende nada ya habrá tiempo.
> 
> Quien tiene un negocio serio y quiere que uno de sus medios para vender el producto esté a la altura, que las cosas funcionen bien, estén bien diseñadas y no fallen tiene que pagarlo.
> Y esto lo digo sin saber si es caro o barato el precio, pero no me parece nada caro.



no por pagar mas voy a tener un mejor servicio, a ver si se nos mete en la cabeza de una vez, que *los clientes no estan para pagar los compromisos economicos del henprendedor que hace las webs a cojon de obispo solo porque el banco le ha apretado las tuercas*

venga ya hombre, que el chaval no es programador pero sabe manejar las cosas ya de por si, y manejar un prestashop lo hace cualquiera, si va todo por modulos!!! venga ya hombre, a robar a sierra morena


----------



## euriborfree (5 Jun 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> no por pagar mas voy a tener un mejor servicio, a ver si se nos mete en la cabeza de una vez, que *los clientes no estan para pagar los compromisos economicos del henprendedor que hace las webs a cojon de obispo solo porque el banco le ha apretado las tuercas*
> 
> venga ya hombre, que el chaval no es programador pero sabe manejar las cosas ya de por si, y manejar un prestashop lo hace cualquiera, si va todo por modulos!!! venga ya hombre, a robar a sierra morena



Bueno, pues que lo haga el.

Esto es una economia de libre mercado, tanto para vender como para comprar.

Cuando vendes pides lo que te sale de las narices.

Cuando compras aceptas o rechazas las propuetas comerciales que te apetezca.

Si lo ve tan facil que lo haga el, si lo ve caro que busque a otro, si todo el mundo le pide 2000 pavos pues que elija, o coge un libro y aprender o suelta la pasta.

Luego esta el tema del mantenimiento, que muchos se creen que es instalar el ****** y adios muy buenas y despues el cliente esta meses o años pidiendo cambios, asistencia, y mantenimiento y no le hables de facturarle ese trabajo.


----------



## Menganito (5 Jun 2012)

"el chaval no es programador pero sabe manejar las cosas ya de por si"

Pues nada, es como todo, que se lo haga él mismo y a correr. Es lo que vale, que lo repercuta en sus precios o se busque la vida, pero claro, es más fácil quejarse.


----------



## Malafollá (5 Jun 2012)

jué 5.000€...qué ha pedido, ¿que le monten un "Amazon"?


----------



## automono (5 Jun 2012)

no lo ve caro, tampoco barato, sencillamente no veo de que vale este post.

Las cosas valen lo que queremos que valgan, ni más ni menos.
Que manía tiene el cliente de decir a que precio tiene que trabajar otro.

Como cliente, lo único que tiene que hacer es aceptar o no el presupuesto, pero en este país nos encanta decir cuanto tiene que ganar el vecino.
Clientes así me dan ganas de ir a sus trabajos y decirles cuanto tienen que ganar...

.
.
pd. instalar un prestashop y cambiar cuatro colores, configurar paypal y analytics y mini clase para usar la tienda, como mucho 300 euros para mi es lo razonable


----------



## muyuu (5 Jun 2012)

Que *les* pasa.

Objeto Indirecto - _la_ es incorrecto Laísmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre .


----------



## motoendurero (5 Jun 2012)

mi web me costó 900 y me pareció cara....



tras despedir al informatico que teniamos en la empresa, la nueva web la hicieron en 3 días.

900€ + 100€/mes host + 35€/hora modificaciones.


----------



## Lorca83 (5 Jun 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> mi web me costó 900 y me pareció cara....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo razonable, ******** voy a ver si le encuentro a alguien


----------



## Malafollá (5 Jun 2012)

Jia Li dijo:


> ¿Y si fuese una red social cuánto podría costar?



38$ por acción, 104.000 millones de $ ::


----------



## Lorca83 (6 Jun 2012)

*Cuidado con los puñalones antes de verano (no pageis los compromisos economicos de nadie)*

Parece ser que la llegada del calor, el veranico, la eurocopa y los JJOO hace que a las empresas y emprendedores les empiece a temblar las piernas porque se van a encontrar con que no tienen ni un chavo para llevar a la novia de cañeo , a la terracita o de vacaciones este veranico y *estan buscando, como locos, clientes a los que meter el puñalon *para pagar el credito del cofidis o hacer frente a sus compromisos economicos que adquirieron a la hora de endeudarse hasta el cuello

os cuento aqui:

Resulta que esta un familiar mio buscando presupuestos en algunas consultoras que se dedican a hacer tiendas online en prestashop y magento y bueno, está saliendo espantado, y eso que quiere una tiendecita normalita y sin nada del otro mundo!!!!

Presupuestos de 2.500 mas IVA para arriba, presupuestos de hasta 5.000 Eurazos mas IVA... pero esta gente que se cree? por el amor de dios, NUNCA puedes pedir por un prestashop más de 1000 € !!! que ya te viene todo hecho y la gente no está para pagar esos dinerales y mucho menos está para pagar los compromisos economicos de nadie!!!

Esta gente solo piensa en meter las mordidas antes del verano para pagar el credito del cofidis o que pasa??

via: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onsultoras-que-webs-precios-disparatados.html

que lo sepa todo el mundo, NI UN CENTIMAZO DE MÁS DE LO QUE VALEN LAS COSAS


----------



## dragon33 (6 Jun 2012)

Fiiiiiuuuuuuu......UUUUUUUUH........Matojo redondo y seco rodando............aire caliente en la cara....................serpiente que cruza en el camino...............


----------



## Rubeus (6 Jun 2012)

Osclass es tu amigo...


----------



## Business (6 Jun 2012)

No es por hacer spam, pero yo monto tiendas online con prestashop por 90 euros. Me parece un robo. 


pd: Con dominio .com , .es. net .. todo incluido.


----------



## sabueXo (6 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> No es por hacer spam, pero yo monto tiendas online con prestashop por 90 euros. Me parece un robo.
> 
> 
> pd: Con dominio .com , .es. net .. todo incluido.



¿Puedes poner algunas de las que has hecho? Tengo curiosidad....


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> No es por hacer spam, pero yo monto tiendas online con prestashop por 90 euros. Me parece un robo.
> 
> 
> pd: Con dominio .com , .es. net .. todo incluido.



90 € es lo que vale un hosting decente con dominio, asi que si tu das todo por 90€ el hosting sera *in*decente y haras la instalacion basica y a correr, 30 minutos de curro, de personalizar el diseño ni hablamos, como mucho plantilla gratuita descargada por ahi.

Supongo tambien que ni estas dado de alta como autonomo ni haces facturas y si el "cliente" necesita algo pasados unos meses lo mismo no te localiza y se come el marron.

Cuando pides un servicio a un profesional tambien esperas poder contactar con el en el futuro y que siga dedicandose a lo mismo, aunque tengas que pagarle las horas pero al menos saber a quien recurrir cuando suceda algun problema.

Quiza 5000 pavos sea alto, para valorarlo habria que conocer el proyecto en toda su extension y a que clase de "consultora" se ha metido a preguntar, lo mismo ha ido a un antro de powerpointistas.

90€ es sencillamente ridiculo.


----------



## Yatengotres (6 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> No es por hacer spam, pero yo monto tiendas online con prestashop por 90 euros. Me parece un robo.
> 
> 
> pd: Con dominio .com , .es. net .. todo incluido.



Te puedo pagar con 3 cuencos de arroz y una butifarra? ::


----------



## Yatengotres (6 Jun 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> que lo sepa todo el mundo, NI UN CENTIMAZO DE MÁS DE LO QUE VALEN LAS COSAS



Sin animo de ofender, quién eres tú para poner precio al trabajo de otro? Si no te parece correcto, no aceptes el presupuesto y busca algo mas acorde a lo que consideres justo.
Por ahí la hacen por 90 €, solo tienes que pedírselo.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jun 2012)

En España se valora mucho el trabajo propio y se echa por tierra el trabajo ajeno

Y así nos va


----------



## motoendurero (6 Jun 2012)

a mi me han llegado a cobrar unos pintores desde 500€ a 1500€ por pintar mi casa.

al final... por 750 me sale...con referencias.


----------



## locojaen (6 Jun 2012)

Mira aquí por 7€ te las hacen...
7? - Expertos en tiendas online

PD: conste que no tengo nada que ver, pero por el foro de prestashop una vez se "anunciaron" y de la vergüenza ajena que pase al verlas, se me quedo grabado el nombre...
pensar que alguien pueda tener tanta cara y encima tenga clientes.. nos falta mucho dolor todavía...


----------



## sabueXo (6 Jun 2012)

locojaen dijo:


> Mira aquí por 7€ te las hacen...
> 7? - Expertos en tiendas online
> 
> PD: conste que no tengo nada que ver, pero por el foro de prestashop una vez se "anunciaron" y de la vergüenza ajena que pase al verlas, se me quedo grabado el nombre...
> pensar que alguien pueda tener tanta cara y encima tenga clientes.. nos falta mucho dolor todavía...



¿¿¿Qué grande esa web no???

¿Puedes pasar el enlace donde se dieron publicidad para leerlo?, tiene que ser la leche.

Se supone que tienen 9 clientes, todas son iguales, ¡sin cambiar nada! y piden el 10% de lo que ganen!!!!!!


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿¿¿Qué grande esa web no???
> 
> ¿Puedes pasar el enlace donde se dieron publicidad para leerlo?, tiene que ser la leche.
> 
> Se supone que tienen 9 clientes, todas son iguales, ¡sin cambiar nada! y piden el 10% de lo que ganen!!!!!!



Es que instalar un prestashop es cosa de unos minutos, subes los ficheros, configuras la base de datos, ejecutas el instalador y a correr.

El trabajo no esta en instalar, esta en personalizar el diseño, las herramientas, los medios de pago, ahi es donde esta el trabajo

como bien dices, el negocio lo tienen en sacarte el 10% de todas las ventas y no tiene pinta de que emitan factura


----------



## habalasaba (7 Jun 2012)

Es muy español el no valorar el trabajo de los demás lo que no quita para que haya ciertos abusos en estos temas, como en casi todo.

A mí por tunear el buscador y que en vez de buscar en los productos de la web lo haga en otra base de datos, emitiendo diferentes mensajes según el resultado, me llegaron a pedir 10 veces más de lo que he pagado. 
Y lo que tengo funciona de puta madre. Me salió muy barato pero lo otro era un abuso.

Pero tampoco hay que engañarse. Prestashop es muy completo pero tiene muchos fallos y carencias. Por lo menos a mí me han salido varios y algunos de ellos siguen sin solución (el módulo de personalizar producto tiene dos fallos bastante considerables).
Yo adquirí una plantilla de las de más de 100€ (de las güenas, vamos) y hubo que tocar bastantes cosas para que quedara bien. 
Para eso hay que saber y lleva tiempo, y hay que pagarlo. 

Una web es el escaparate y si el escaparate no está en condiciones no se vende. Yo al menos no compro en webs que considero cutres.


----------



## Business (7 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> 90 € es lo que vale un hosting decente con dominio, asi que si tu das todo por 90€ el hosting sera *in*decente y haras la instalacion basica y a correr, 30 minutos de curro, de personalizar el diseño ni hablamos, como mucho plantilla gratuita descargada por ahi.
> 
> Supongo tambien que ni estas dado de alta como autonomo ni haces facturas y si el "cliente" necesita algo pasados unos meses lo mismo no te localiza y se come el marron.
> 
> ...



No entiendo la gente que timais vendiendo cosas grautitas xD, si alguien esta interesado en el servicio que envie mp, estoy terminando una sobre ropa y otra con una plantilla free, nada de prestashop, convertirla en una tienda.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> No entiendo la gente que timais vendiendo cosas grautitas xD, si alguien esta interesado en el servicio que envie mp, estoy terminando una sobre ropa y otra con una plantilla free, nada de prestashop, convertirla en una tienda.



No es timar, no es vender algo que es gratis

el prestashop es gratis, claro, pero el trabajo de personalizacion no lo es, si quieres que una persona dedique su tiempo y sus conocimientos debes pagarle por ello.

Si no hay pago, te lo descargas y te lo instalas tu.

De hecho por ser prestashop gratuito te beneficias de un precio inferior, si tuvieran que desarrollarte una tienda virtual programando todo el codigo la factura se multiplicaria


----------



## Sombra (7 Jun 2012)

Este hilo sería mucho más interesante si se dieran nombres y enlaces de los que "timan" y de los que lo hacen por un precio razonable.


----------



## Yatengotres (7 Jun 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> Este hilo sería mucho más interesante si se dieran nombres y enlaces de los que "timan" y de los que lo hacen por un precio razonable.



Lo de timar es muy relativo, como te han dicho un tienda puede ser intalar el modulo y tirar millas o personalizarla por completo. Entiendo que no se puede cobrar lo mismo por una cosa que por otra. Es como si me dices que tienen que costar lo mismo un TATA que un MERCEDES ya que ambos son coches y te llevan de un sitio a otro.


----------



## ZPla (7 Jun 2012)

Que hay mucho jeta está claro, pero hay que saber qué pide realmente tu amigo, sobre qué le hacen el presupuesto, qué soporte tiene, que reputación tiene la empresa etc.

Si quiere lo mínimo necesario no necesita empresa alguna, se baja la aplicación, se compra/descarga una plantilla y listo.

Si quiere algo más es normal que empiecen a sumar gastos, porque modificar la aplicación es costoso, hacer/personalizar una plantilla lleva sus horas y eso vale dinero, y depende de quién lo haga mucho dinero aunque parezca una estafa.

Un saludo


----------



## Business (7 Jun 2012)

Aquí la asociación esta de autónomos ATA te la hacen gratis, si les llamas por teléfono y ni sepas manejar un ordenador.
Tiendas ATA .org - Tu Tienda Online Gratis - Autonomos - Preguntas Frecuentes

lo negativo es que si quieres activar un modulo tienes que llamarles otra vez.


----------



## kudeiro (7 Jun 2012)

yo te lo puedo confirmar con conocimiento de causa: las consultoras se dedican a estafar.
Pero el tema de los precios es relativo, da igual que contrates a un freelance, una empresa o a quien sea.
Una tienda online tiene mucho recorrido, y puede costar ponerla a funcionar desde menos de 1000 euros a mas de 50000.
La opción mas barata suele ser suficiente para muchos: CMS tipo Prestashop con una plantilla decente y la configuración minima para funcionar (tipos de pago, gastos de envío, etc...). Eso siempre va a valer menos de 1000 euros, si no es una estafa.
Y menos de 100 euros? Pues tambien es una estafa, porque por ese precio te lo instalarán y poco más, y una tienda online aunque sea de CMS necesita una configuración minima que no vale 100 euros (igual en la India sí).

Otra cosa es que necesites una tienda tan peculiar que no se pueda hacer con un CMS, y existen muchos casos de estos; o bien que quieras una tienda que sí podrías hacer con un CMS pero quieres pagar por un desarrollo propio único (esto pasa en tiendas de marcas gordas, o acaso las tiendas online de Marca, Zara, etc.. estan hechas con un CMS?), es entonces cuando vienen los presupuestos gordos, porque hacer una tienda online con programación a medida que tenga tantas características como Prestashop es MUY caro. Otra cosa es que limites sus caracteristicas al minimo, entonces se puede hacer por precio razonable. Yo he hecho varias tiendas con programación a medida que no han costado mas de 2000 euros, claro que sin muchas cosas que traen de serie los CMS, pero es que los clientes no las necesitaban.


----------



## gps (7 Jun 2012)

Solo entraba para decir que el de los 90 euros o es tonto o es un troll.....

Solo la gasolina para definir como quiere la tienda ya vale esos 90 euros.... que pais.

1000 euros un prestashop sin demasiadas personalizaciones pero decente es lo que vale!!


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> No es por hacer spam, pero yo monto tiendas online con prestashop por 90 euros. Me parece un robo.
> 
> 
> pd: Con dominio .com , .es. net .. todo incluido.





Espero que montes como poco una al día para poder vivir. Y atiendas bien a los clientes tocapelotas y te hagas cargo de las modificaciones y adaptaciones que requiera el cliente y le programes esos módulos específicos según requisitos y formes al cliente para que pueda administrar la tienda sin problema y atiendas sus llamadas cuando algo no sepa hacer y le hagas un template chulo para diferenciarse ... ... y a los meses cuando te diga que vende poco le asesoras y le haces unas campañas de publi y unas promociones... que 90 eurazos dan para eso y más ...:


----------



## vapeador (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## Toctocquienes (7 Jun 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Resulta que esta un familiar mio buscando presupuestos en algunas consultoras que se dedican a hacer tiendas online en prestashop y magento y bueno, está saliendo espantado, y eso que quiere una tiendecita normalita y sin nada del otro mundo!!!!
> 
> Presupuestos de 2.500 mas IVA para arriba, presupuestos de hasta 5.000 Eurazos mas IVA... pero esta gente que se cree? por el amor de dios, NUNCA puedes pedir por un prestashop más de 1000 € !!! que ya te viene todo hecho y la gente no está para pagar esos dinerales y mucho menos está* para pagar los compromisos economicos de nadie!!!*
> 
> ...




¿Y cuánto te gustaría que cobráramos hijo de puta? ¿un euro?
Si te parece mucho aprende a hacerlo tú, imbécil.
No tienes ningún respeto ni por el trabajo ni por la formación de los demás, así que tampoco mereces respeto.

Los ignorantes como tú no entendeis que esos "nada del otro mundo" muchas veces llevan mucho, mucho curro detrás. Hacer una web que sea resistente a ataques, inyecciones y demás no es fácil, y las cosas que no son fáciles requieren gente profesional y experimentada, y la gente profesional y experimentada necesita dinero para formarse y practicar.

Es la escoria como tú la que acaba haciendo que un albañil gane 3.000€ y un ingeniero 900, total_ el hinjiñero está sentao tol día, mucho no debe cansarse._


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Resulta que esta un familiar mio buscando presupuestos en algunas consultoras que se dedican a hacer tiendas online en prestashop y magento y bueno, está saliendo espantado, y eso que quiere una tiendecita normalita y sin nada del otro mundo!!!!



Bueno, como te dicen los conforeros, instala tú el CMS, crea las categorías, la estructura de la web, pon los datos tú mismo, diseña una plantilla moderna que respete la identidad corporativa del cliente, aplícala a todos los elementos gráficos, crea una plantilla a medida con su PHP y su CSS, que tenga sus pijadas "pa diferenciarse de la competencia", gestiona las pasarelas de pago, programate algún módulo en php y javas c r ipt porque tu familiar quiere una que se muestren los artículos rojos con un botón para enviar a twitter en un carrusel animado, asegura la página contra inyecciones de malware y ataques varios, etc.

Y cuando acabes, espérate a que tu familiar no tenga el Internet Explorer 6 y te llame deseperao: "el menú no se desplega/ hay imágenes que no salen, etc" Nada hombre, pégate unos días rediseñando para IE6, total es muy fácil, todo gratis.

Luego a esperar que tu familiar venda. Si no vende, como tó es gratis, hazle una campaña de publi a medida y posiciona la página con contenido nuevo, todo muy fácil oiga, unos links por aquí y un corta y pega.

Si eso nos pasas luego lo que le has cobrado, no te pases eh, yo creo que por un prestashop tó gratis modificado con un poco de php, una plantilla nueva, un interface rompedor tipo apple y que piques tú el contenido a mano de 300 artículos (que como tú sabes de eso lo haces más rápido) pues nada, puedes pedir entre 300-400€. Mantenimiento y modificaciones gratis de por vida, hosting incluído, que ya cobras demasiado por algo gratis.

A lo mejor nos sale a cuenta subcontratarte, mira qué negocio: yo facturo lo que realmente vale y te lo subcontrato a tí o al de 90 euros, buen trato porque haces lo que te gusta y es tó gratis. ienso:


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que los pintores nos estafan, total, es subir y bajar el brazo......


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo creo que los pintores nos estafan, total, es subir y bajar el brazo......



Tuve un casero que pensaba así, tenía una casa grande con solera (modernista) y antes de que yo entrara pidió precios pra pintar paredes y puertas. Los de toda la vida le pidieron 2000 y pico; escandalizado, contrató a unos panchitos, creo que por 500 o 600€.

Estuvieron 2 semanas (así que encima perdieron dinero) y dejaron la casa que daba risa: pintaron una bañera antigua con pintura acrílica normal, así que cuando te bañabas se iba pelando cual guiri quemado; las puertas no se podían cerrar, porque no las habían lijado y habían pintado encima. El cristal de las puertas no lo habían tapado, así que estaba cubierto en los bordes con pintura, a parte de sus goterones; las manijas metálicas de las puertas igual.
El suelo, un bonito mosaico hidráulico en grises y granates, todo lleno de goterones blancos. y encima mi casero se quejaba quería el acabado profesional pero no quería pagarlo, "que total es mover el brazo" y "son unos ladrones".

Conmino a todos los emprendedoreh del foro que piensen como mi casero a que contraten a sus nietos o al pompero de los 90€. Luego quejáos de que en el resto del mundo civilizado hacen las cosas bien y venden más que vosotros. Disfruten lo malpagado. ::


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner algunas de las que has hecho? Tengo curiosidad....




que opinan??

Web Prestashop
(no hay productos aun)

He realizado el banner, el logo.
He quitado la típica imagen de que aceptan paypal, de prestashop:







Y algunos otros detalles.


Ver web con un template free que encontré por internet.

Aqui puedes ver la plantilla sin adaptar:
Aurelius | A premium Business and Portfolio theme

stán en construcción jeje, pero stan quedando guays.

3.000 € sisi


----------



## Yatengotres (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> que opinan??
> 
> Web Prestashop
> (no hay productos aun)
> ...



No tienes ninguna que funcione?

Edito: Guays????:XX:


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

Yatengotres dijo:


> No tienes ninguna que funcione?
> 
> Edito: Guays????:XX:



No te gustan? a mi me parecen guays.

De momento no ofrezco servicio, ya tengo preparado el nombre de la "empresa" y un programador mas especializado. Los precios serán de 90€. Con todo incluido, un poquito de publi tmbn. 


Son muy guays.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> que opinan??
> 
> Web Prestashop
> (no hay productos aun)
> ...



Pero la idea es ver un trabajo completo por 90€ para ver como son, no se puede valorar algo que no está terminado ya que no tiene utilidad real.

¿Tienes algo acabado para poder ver?


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pero la idea es ver un trabajo completo por 90€ para ver como son, no se puede valorar algo que no está terminado ya que no tiene utilidad real.
> 
> ¿Tienes algo acabado para poder ver?



No pero hazte una idea. Esto parece spam, quien quiera info MP.
A la de prestashop le queda poco.

pd: 3mil euros . no 90

Si me das algo, cosa, servicio, a cambio, puedo hacerla gratis.

igualmente, en Tiendas Ata te las hacen gratis.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> que opinan??
> stán en construcción jeje, pero stan quedando guays.



¿Cuánto tiempo llevas ya gastado en una página de "90€" que todavía no está terminada? ienso:

Te lo digo por que si llevas más de dos días una friegaváteres que gane 6 euros la hora hace más negocio que tú. Eso sin contar los 250 € de autónomo mínimos, y una paguita para el gestor; a aparte del "programador especializado".

Todo por 90 €, por ese dinero deberías hacer una web entera cada dos horas para que te saliera mínimamente a cuenta. 

Pero todavía no has acabado la de prueba, y encima has puesto la plantilla por defecto de prestashop y has "quitado cosas"...  pfff


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo llevas ya gastado en una página de "90€" que todavía no está terminada? ienso:
> 
> Te lo digo por que si llevas más de dos días una friegaváteres que gane 6 euros la hora hace más negocio que tú. Eso sin contar los 250 € de autónomo mínimos, y una paguita para el gestor; a aparte del "programador especializado".
> 
> ...



Utilizo mi tiempo libre, esos dos ejemplos son gratis para gente que conozco. Para ponerlas de ejemplo de trabajos realizados en un futuro (cuando estén terminadas), Sí, utilizo la plantilla por defecto, estéticamente está bien, lo que se cobra es hacerle el banner, montarla, adaptarla (como el segundo ejemplo) y este tipo de tonterias.

Me alegro por el friegaváteres, en estos momentos tener trabajo es un privilegio. 

Cualquier forero, persona que entienda un poco de informática puede hacerse la suya propia sin pagar a nadie. Si eres un programador web o algo así, lo siento por ti, si vendeis tonterias a 2mil euros xD


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Utilizo mi tiempo libre, esos dos ejemplos son gratis para gente que conozco. Para ponerlas de ejemplo de trabajos realizados en un futuro (cuando estén terminadas), Sí, utilizo la plantilla por defecto, estéticamente está bien, lo que se cobra es hacerle el banner, montarla, y este tipo de tonterias.
> 
> Me alegro por el friegaváteres, en estos momentos tener trabajo es un privilegio.



Tú estás "vendiendo" una instalación básica y dos banners hechos con el photochó pirateado. Anúncialo así, y no digas que haces "tiendas web" por 90€, porque te vas a llevar muchos palos de tus futuros clientes. 

Sin acritud te lo digo, está claro que no sabes dónde te metes.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Utilizo mi tiempo libre, esos dos ejemplos son gratis para gente que conozco. Para ponerlas de ejemplo de trabajos realizados en un futuro (cuando estén terminadas), Sí, utilizo la plantilla por defecto, estéticamente está bien, lo que se cobra es hacerle el banner, montarla, adaptarla (como el segundo ejemplo) y este tipo de tonterias.
> 
> Me alegro por el friegaváteres, en estos momentos tener trabajo es un privilegio.



Pero no puedes usar una plantilla por defecto, necesitas diferenciarte de la competencia y entre los elementos diferenciadores está el diseño.

¿Cual es tu punto de vista sobre eso?


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> que opinan??
> 
> Web Prestashop
> (no hay productos aun)
> ...



Veamos, has hecho la instalacion basica, has quitado una imagen y has hecho otra en escala de grises, de esas de 3 minutos con el paint 

Ni siquiera has personalizado el diseño.

Y como te decia antes,90€ es lo que vale un hosting potable al año.

6-7€/mes + iva x 12 meses = 72-84 € + iva, a lo que hay que sumar el dominio.

Si tu vas a ganar algo tendras que poner un hosting cutre, de esos donde el servicio es una mierda pero es barato


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Si eres un programador web o algo así, lo siento por ti, si vendeis tonterias a 2mil euros xD



He he. 

Pero alma de cántaro, ¿realmente te crees que cobro 2000 euros por instalar un prestashop con la plantilla default y "quitando cosas"? 

Pfff :vomito:

Desde luego que sí, instalar un CMS programado por una comunidad de "vendehumos" en lenguajes de los que ni has oído hablar lo puede hacer cualquiera. 

Pero tú vendes tiendas online, completas.

Vamos a ver si hay negocio aquí:

Tengo un cliente que quiere un sitio web con tienda con pasarelas de pago (no paypal y hala), una seguridad mínima, un blog y una sección de noticias.

Ha de ser un diseño único y moderno, en consonancia con su manual de identidad corporativa, en Html5+CSS3 con una versión fall-back para navegadores antiguos, y otra para navegadores móviles. Varios carruseles en html5 o JS, mostrando una lista de arículos elegidos en el backend.

Dame un presupuesto, y hacemos todos negocio.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> He he.
> 
> Pero alma de cántaro, ¿realmente te crees que cobro 2000 euros por instalar un prestashop con la plantilla default y "quitando cosas"?
> 
> ...



Ostias... lo del soporte para navegadores antiguos y diseño exclusivo para móviles es matador..... buf....

Ahí si que le puede subir la factura un poco, si.... (entre otras cosas claro), IE6 da por culo lo que no está escrito.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pero no puedes usar una plantilla por defecto, necesitas diferenciarte de la competencia y entre los elementos diferenciadores está el diseño.
> 
> ¿Cual es tu punto de vista sobre eso?



Pues que si empiezo a cobrar tendría que plantear hacer mi propias plantillas, pero no por 90€.

La gente compra desde el movil? me siento anticuado :O



Lenguajes que no he oido ni hablar jaja haces una plantilla y ya eres aquí bill gates. Os jode que cualquier cosa que uno puede hacerse gratis , la gente se de cuenta que robais demasiado.

Si lo que dices fuene enserio te haría presupuesto. Pero dominas demasiado la jerga robo-informática de robar a gente emprendedora.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Pues que si empiezo a cobrar tendría que plantear hacer mi propias plantillas, pero no por 90€.
> 
> La gente compra desde el movil? me siento anticuado :O









Madre mía.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Lenguajes que no he oido ni hablar jaja haces una plantilla y ya eres aquí bill gates. Os jode que cualquier cosa que uno puede hacerse gratis , la gente se de cuenta que robais demasiado.




Calro que sí. Da presupuesto de plantilla para prestashop, lenguajes utilizados, compatibilidades y tempo que tardarás.

Venga hombre, que yo robo demasiao


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Pues que si empiezo a cobrar tendría que plantear hacer mi propias plantillas, pero no por 90€.
> 
> La gente compra desde el movil? me siento anticuado :O



Si, la gente compra con móvil. Se puede dejar el diseño que lleva la web (el usuario tendrá que moverse por la página y hacer zoom, etc.) o un diseño para móvil donde solo está lo imprescindible y con botones grandes para dedos morcillones. No hay que hacer zoom a nada porque está preparado para eso.

Entones, en resumen, llegamos a la conclusión de que una web cuesta según los requisitos que se pida ¿no te parece?


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> Calro que sí. Da presupuesto de plantilla para prestashop, lenguajes utilizados, compatibilidades y tempo que tardarás.
> 
> Venga hombre, que yo robo demasiao



Seguramente tu plantilla html9999 sea menos estética y con menos opciones, venga ponla, publica un trabajo tuyo.+





sabueXo, porsupuesto, eso depende del cliente, pero todos sabemos que se suelen aprovechar mucho de gente que no entiende de informática. Esa es la temática del post.



euriborfree, primero hay que ver si la tienda es rentable para poner un hosting de calidad. (en esta parte también estafan mucho) primero hay que ver si da resultados.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Seguramente tu plantilla html9999 sea menos estética y con menos opciones, venga ponla, publica un trabajo tuyo.



¿Menos estética que una plantilla free que has bajado?

¿O menos estética que ésto




?

::


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> ¿Menos estética que una plantilla free que has bajado?
> 
> ¿O menos estética que ésto
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta el diseño ese xD al menos me atrevo a enseñarlo xD y no es con paint.

He visto tiendas con diseños mucho peores, que venden mas que tus clientes




, sencillo se podría hacer con paint y tus clientes no van a vender mas que redcoon en su vida, Enseña tus trabajos , ya que criticas tanto xD y sus precios 






me ausento una hora luego miro respuestas


----------



## Sombra (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> He he.
> 
> Pero alma de cántaro, ¿realmente te crees que cobro 2000 euros por instalar un prestashop con la plantilla default y "quitando cosas"?
> 
> ...



Cuanto sería el presupuesto de una web así? 3000-5000€?


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> Cuanto sería el presupuesto de una web así? 3000-5000€?



Lo siento, no voy a dar presupuestos. 

Para calcular un presupuesto hay que hacer un desglose y un cálculo de horas que se utilizarán; si hay desarrolladores/diseñadores web en la sala sabrán cómo va.



> He visto tiendas con diseños mucho peores, que venden mas que tus clientes, sencillo se podría hacer con paint y tus clientes no van a vender mas que redcoon en su vida, Enseña tus trabajos , ya que criticas tanto xD y sus precios



Te dejo el spam a tí, aquí tienes mucha clientela. Yo tengo trabajo real que hacer. 

Que te vaya ben, sinceramente.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

provolone, te alteras demasiado!!! Es mejor hablar tranquilamente para que nos diga que es lo que hace y valorarlo!!!

Ya hemos visto lo que hace y ya se sabe el motivo de los 90€ y sus razones.

¡¡Tranquilízate hombre!! 

PD: A mi solo por el logo me han cobrado 50€, 8 imágenes en formato png (fondo transparente) con 220 megapíxeles de resolución. ¡Y porque es conocido de toda la vida! Un buen trabajo hay que pagarlo. ¿Que formato usaríais para las imágenes del logotipo de la empresa?, las imágenes padre digamos. Yo le pedí PNG.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> provolone, te alteras demasiado!!! Es mejor hablar tranquilamente para que nos diga que es lo que hace y valorarlo!!!
> 
> Ya hemos visto lo que hace y ya se sabe el motivo de los 90€ y sus razones.
> 
> ...



Me altera que realmente haya gente que crea que trabajar diseñando y programando equivale a robar. Qué país de pandereta, cristo, y luego vienen con las chorradas de "la sociedad del conocimiento", y en el resto del mundo partiéndose el culo. 

¿Te han diseñado un logotipo por 50€? muy barato es eso; el original se pide siempre en vectores, .ai si puede ser; así puedes escalarlo o cambiarle las tintas.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> Me altera que realmente haya gente que crea que trabajar diseñando y programando equivale a robar. Qué país de pandereta, cristo, y luego vienen con las chorradas de "la sociedad del conocimiento", y en el resto del mundo partiéndose el culo.
> 
> ¿Te han diseñado un logotipo por 50€? muy barato es eso; el original se pide siempre en vectores, .ai si puede ser; así puedes escalarlo o cambiarle las tintas.



Cuando alguien compre una web de 90€ y vea que no tira ya irán al mercado normal, tranquilo, enfadarse no lleva a ningún lado.

El logo.

Me ha dado ese precio porque es conocido de toda la vida, si no, claro que es más caro.

Con el adobe ilustrator puedo abrir el png y guardarlo como .ai ¿con eso se habría convertido en vectorial o tengo que pedirle el original .ai?

Soy programador .Net, de diseño ando algo pez, por eso pedí PNG grande, para poder reducirlo a mi gusto.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Cuando alguien compre una web de 90€ y vea que no tira ya irán al mercado normal, tranquilo, enfadarse no lleva a ningún lado.
> 
> El logo.
> 
> ...



Sip.

El logo: no, .png es un formato muy útil porque no tiene artefactos de compresión (los píxeles que le salen a los jpg) y tiene canal de transparencia, tanto en 8bits como en 24. Pero es un formato ráster, esto es, describe una cuadrícula de píxeles.

Los vectoriales describen puntos unidos con líneas, y cada vez que se muestran se calcula los píxeles: son perfectos para los contornos de un logotipo que quizás vaya a ir desde tu web al vinilo de un camión o a una valla de 4x3. No puedes "pasar" de un formato ráster a uno vectorial, lo debe hacer el diseñador; sí que puedes trazarlo, o sea, crear los vectores por encima, pero eso sólo si el logo se ha creado ya en ráster.

Haciéndolo corto, si vas a utilizar el logo para algo que no sea la web, necesitas el original en vectores.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Entendido, me ha quedado muy claro, gracias.

Pa ir tirando me vale, a 300ppi las imágenes que me mandó me dejan hacer impresiones de 115cm.

Le pediré los vecroriales, a ver si hay suerte y lo hizo con vectores (él no trabaja como diseñador, es dueño de una escuela de dibujo y pintura y lo otro es como hobby supongo), si no, cuando haga falta ya me buscaré la vida para pasarlo a vectores.


----------



## Resistencia (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Utilizo mi tiempo libre, esos dos ejemplos son gratis para gente que conozco. Para ponerlas de ejemplo de trabajos realizados en un futuro (cuando estén terminadas), Sí, utilizo la plantilla por defecto, estéticamente está bien, lo que se cobra es hacerle el banner, montarla, adaptarla (como el segundo ejemplo) y este tipo de tonterias.
> 
> Me alegro por el friegaváteres, en estos momentos tener trabajo es un privilegio.
> 
> Cualquier forero, persona que entienda un poco de informática puede hacerse la suya propia sin pagar a nadie. Si eres un programador web o algo así, lo siento por ti,* si vendeis tonterias a 2mil euros* xD



No tienes ni puta idea pero de nada.
Que tu te bajes un CMS y lo instales, no quiere decir nada, mas que sabes utilizar el ordenador.
Y encima aun le quitaras el copyright :XX:

Y encima tienes los cojones de llamar "tonteria" , te podria explicar como va el tema desde 0 pero perderia el tiempo. Piensa un poco, una cosa es hacer favores como instalar 4 cosas al del bar de al lado o al primo por 4 duros y otra cosa ya es creerse el puto amo por instalar un prestashop que con las app de un click se te instala solo :XX:


----------



## kudeiro (8 Jun 2012)

vaya flame mas absurdo que se ha formado. Business, eso que haces por 90 euros tiene un nombre: ESTAFA
Una tienda online no es una pagina web que solo consiste en mostrar contenidos, es una plataforma de negocio con mucha configuración, no puedes darle a un cliente la instalación por defecto cambiando 4 graficos cutres y ya está.

Como se nota que estamos en España. Ya he conocido varios personajes de este tipo, como una tipa de Alicante que se dedica a instalar prestashopes y no es capaz de hacer una actualización de la 1.3 a la 1.4, las tiene que subcontratar


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> ¿Tiendas web por 90€? Jaja
> 
> Tal vez si eres mariloli la tendera de la esquina, que tienes una web que vende sujetadores y bragas, y tu direccion de correo es sujetaedoresmaliloli99@hotmail.com puedas pagar 90€ a tu sobrino o a tu vecino del quinto para que te haga "una tienda web de esas", y 2.000€ te parezca caro.
> 
> ...



Sí ese tipo de clientes busco yo. Acaso no los hay? yo he comprado en tiendas deMigrantes con diseños peores y me han llegado los productos.


Me parece más estafa que te cobren 2mil euros, solo porque sea una plantilla personalizada, que ha costado menos de un mes hacerla. Y que el sistema sigue siendo el de prestashop ( de eso trata el post) . (si fuese un diseño único cambiaría la cosa)


Y no , no le quito el (c) xD


el que dice que lo mio es una estafa por solo instalar una plantilla, a eso me refiero, a que te cobren 2mil euros por un prestashop.
estafa de que? esas tiendas las hice gratis xD y estan en proceso. Una tienda no tiene que ser lo mas profesional, puedo enseñarte muchas webs con muchos beneficios que no necesitan super diseños, un ejemplo:

tiendasuplementosdeportivos.es - Tienda Suplementos Deportivos

teneis una imagen distorsionada de lo que es una tienda online.


A los webmasters que llevan estafando años les jode que la gente empiece a tener conocimientos y empiezan a pedir ejemplos para criticarlos, pero luego ellos no ponen ejemplos y dicen excusas como "sería hacer un presupuesto", el que criticaba tanto antes, venga pon tus trabajos:


estas tardando.


----------



## provolone (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Soy programador .Net, de diseño ando algo pez, por eso pedí PNG grande, para poder reducirlo a mi gusto.



Si haces front-end, te recomiendo este libro: Amazon.com: A Practical Guide to Designing for the Web (Five Simple Steps) (9780956174017): Mark Boulton: Books







Teoría del color, grid, tipografía, etc para no diseñadores. Muy recomendable.


----------



## kudeiro (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> tiendasuplementosdeportivos.es - Tienda Suplementos Deportivos
> 
> teneis una imagen distorsionada de lo que es una tienda online.



Claro, y me vas a decir que tiendasuplementosdeportivos.es - Tienda Suplementos Deportivos ha costado 90 euros, a pesar de llevar la mierda plantilla por defecto?
Por cierto, tu eres profesional? Porque para discutir de costes con una persona que trabaja en negro y que hacienda se calzará tarde o temprano prefiero discutir con la persona que friega en mi portal.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> Claro, y me vas a decir que tiendasuplementosdeportivos.es - Tienda Suplementos Deportivos ha costado 90 euros, a pesar de llevar la mierda plantilla por defecto?
> Por cierto, tu eres profesional? Porque para discutir de costes con una persona que trabaja en negro y que hacienda se calzará tarde o temprano prefiero discutir con la persona que friega en mi portal.



es una plantilla free, todo free, lo único que no será free es el hosting y mira como vende, no han necesitado a un informático que les robe 5mil euros, en internet hay miles de tiendas como estas que venden bastante, no todo el mundo necesita un super diseño.

Si quieres una tienda online recomiendo empezar con algo así y ya si se ve que tiene beneficios ir a cosas mayores, porque así evitas perder 2mil euros si el Business sale mal.

No me he creido el "puto amo instalado prestashop" incluso dije, que en ATA te hacen uno gratis.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Si buscas clientes de 90€ allá tu. Nadie te lo impide, por supuesto. Adelante y mucha suerte.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay tiendas con un diseño pésimo y que venden un montón, pero si tu tienda tiene un diseño descuidado es posible que des una imagen bastante pobre.
> 
> ...



Pero ya que se cobran 2mil euros que sea un sistema propio programado por el informático desde 0 y no de prestashop. ¿no? de eso trataba el post xD, por mucho que se edite la plantilla el source es el prestashop.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> euriborfree, primero hay que ver si la tienda es rentable para poner un hosting de calidad. (en esta parte también estafan mucho) primero hay que ver si da resultados.



Justo al reves, si quieres vender tendras que asegurarte de que tu web carga rapido, que el servidor no esta saturado porque hay 1200 cuentas de niñatos que pagan 1€ al mes por un hosting y lo tumban cada poco.

Tendras que tener un hosting decente, que no este saturado y cuya asistencia tecnica tampoco este saturada, cuando surja algun problema querras una asistencia rapida.

A cobrar por trabajar ahora le llaman robo, claro, cuando el trabajo es de otro. Ya veremos que dices cuando tengas que buscarte la vida y no sean tus papis los que te pongan la comida en el plato.

Por cierto, tus padres trabajaran y les pagaran por ello, ¿tambien roban? Estas cometiendo delito de receptacion por ser el beneficiario del botin de un robo


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

*RESUMEN DEL POST
*
Para los que vean muchas páginas y les de pereza leer:

Resumen de post, un forero se queja de que los consultores intentan timar a su familiar y justamente esos consultores tienen cuenta en el foro y empiezan a criticar pero no ponen sus trabajos.



Vuelvo a repetir xD :

Tiendas ATA .org - Tu Tienda Online Gratis - Autonomos - Inicio
vuestra perdición.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Pero ya que se cobran 2mil euros que sea un sistema propio programado por el informático desde 0 y no de prestashop. ¿no? de eso trataba el post xD, por mucho que se edite la plantilla el source es el prestashop.



Por 2000 € no pagas los *miles* de horas de programacion que lleva un prestashop. 
Precisamente por eso vale solo 2000€, porque el cliente final se ahorra toda la fase de desarrollo del producto desde cero.

Porque todo el codigo que hay en estos proyectos es enorme, no es fruto de tirarse un par de tardes picando codigo, son muchas horas de desarrollo, pero tambien de depuracion y de modificaciones posteriores, cuando le instalas a un cliente un prestashop estas poniendo a su disposicion miles de horas de trabajo que no le cobras, pero que tampoco tienes que hacerlas. 

Ahora, si te crees que el diseño de una tienda es coger una imagen de google images de una bolsa de compra, escribir al lado el nombre de la tienda y sonreir porque ya tienes un logo y das el trabajo por finalizado es que te falta mucho mundo por ver.

Lo unico que tu has hecho es subir unos ficheros, ejecutar el instalador y 3 minutos despues ya tienes una tienda, eso si que es un timo.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Por 2000 € no pagas los *miles* de horas de programacion que lleva un prestashop.
> Precisamente por eso vale solo 2000€, porque el cliente final se ahorra toda la fase de desarrollo del producto desde cero.
> 
> Porque todo el codigo que hay en estos proyectos es enorme, no es fruto de tirarse un par de tardes picando codigo, son muchas horas de desarrollo, pero tambien de depuracion y de modificaciones posteriores, cuando le instalas a un cliente un prestashop estas poniendo a su disposicion miles de horas de trabajo que no le cobras, pero que tampoco tienes que hacerlas.
> ...



*pon tus trabajos xD*, algunas tiendas ni tienen logo y ganan mas.
Has leido que he dicho que cualquiera se lo hace gratis o que te lo hacen en ATA? me canso de repetirlo.


----------



## I.kant III (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> que opinan??
> 
> Web Prestashop
> (no hay productos aun)
> ...



Menuda puta mierda, ni siquiera has cambiado la plantilla por defecto.

90 Euros :::: Si hasta me parece mucho por esa mierda.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda, ni siquiera has cambiado la plantilla por defecto.
> 
> 90 Euros :::: Si hasta me parece mucho por esa mierda.



Hay gente dispuesta a pagar eso xD incluso gente que le cobran 2mil por eso xD


----------



## kudeiro (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> *RESUMEN DEL POST
> *
> Para los que vean muchas páginas y les de pereza leer:
> 
> ...



RESUMEN DEL POST

Un estafador que estafa a sus clientes "vendiendoles" (en negro, claro, veras cuando hacienda pregunte a los clientes por la procedencia del trabajo) instalaciones de PS a 90 euros y que se piensa que tiendas funcionando con plantilla cutre son simples instalaciones como las que el hace, sin tener en cuenta mil cosas más como traducciones de plantilla y modulos, configuración de formas de pago (TPV, etc..) y gastos de envío, todo los textos legales que hay que poner por ley y que segun el deben venir "del aire", importación de productos (que el cliente los de de alta uno por uno, verdad?), etc...


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> RESUMEN DEL POST
> 
> Un estafador que estafa a sus clientes "vendiendoles" (en negro, claro, veras cuando hacienda pregunte a los clientes por la procedencia del trabajo) instalaciones de PS a 90 euros y que se piensa que tiendas funcionando con plantilla cutre son simples instalaciones como las que el hace, sin tener en cuenta mil cosas más como traducciones de plantilla y modulos, configuración de formas de pago (TPV, etc..) y gastos de envío, todo los textos legales que hay que poner por ley y que segun el deben venir "del aire", importación de productos (que el cliente los de de alta uno por uno, verdad?), etc...



Qué parte no entiendes de en construcción?
Para el tpv hay que llamar al banco xD ni que tu fueses el creador del sistema TPV , pero la mayoría de compras acaban siendo contrarrembolso. (en tiendas de este tipo=

Gastos de envío dependen de la empresa que utilices.

*Pon tu trabajos *de 2mil euros y* hablamos sobre ellos,* me da curiosidad.
Ah no, que no tienes, pues ?? que criticas?
pd: Transporte15,34 €


----------



## I.kant III (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Hay gente dispuesta a pagar eso xD incluso gente que le cobran 2mil por eso xD



Yo tardo exactamente 31 minutos en hacer una tienda mejor que esa. Conectarme al FTP, subir las cosas, de mientras crear la BD MySQL y meter los datos en la configuración. Y claro ponerle una plantilla que no sea la default.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> *RESUMEN DEL POST
> *
> Para los que vean muchas páginas y les de pereza leer:
> 
> ...



Esta gente no son consultores, son programadores/diseñadores freelance o autónomos.

Un consultor hace otras cosas que no tienen nada que ver.

Una consultoría es una empresa que pone a disposición del cliente programadores, diseñadores, etc. que tienen en plantilla para hacer el trabajo.

¡¡¡Es que no te sabes ni los términos tio!!!


----------



## locojaen (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Qué parte no entiendes de en construcción?
> *Para el tpv hay que llamar al banco xD* ni que tu fueses el creador del sistema TPV , pero la mayoría de compras acaban siendo contrarrembolso. (en tiendas de este tipo=




Como esperes que el banco te ponga el tpv... :XX::XX:


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Esta gente no son consultores, son programadores/diseñadores freelance o autónomos.
> 
> Un consultor hace otras cosas que no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> ...



he dicho que los consultores tienen cuenta en el foro y empiezan a criticar , no he dicho nada +


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> Yo tardo exactamente 31 minutos en hacer una tienda mejor que esa. Conectarme al FTP, subir las cosas, de mientras crear la BD MySQL y meter los datos en la configuración. Y claro ponerle una plantilla que no sea la default.



Y la gente cobra 2mil euros por eso :s



pd: si el banco no activa el tpv, no tienes.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

Cuantos MPs de estafadores le habran llegado al dueño del post xD, respuesta, dile que hable con los de ATA.

Aquí themes prestashop:
Themes Prestashop | Plantillas Prestashop | Prestashop Themes - Plantillas para prestashop gratis

(gratis no de 2mil euros)


----------



## locojaen (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Y la gente cobra 2mil euros por eso :s
> 
> 
> 
> pd: si el banco no activa el tpv, no tienes.



primero tendrá que funcionar el tpv, y precisamente el banco no te va a ayudar a ello, te dan las condiciones de acceso a la plataforma y allá tú, cuando tengas algo presentable les llamas para que prueben...


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> Si haces front-end, te recomiendo este libro: Amazon.com: A Practical Guide to Designing for the Web (Five Simple Steps) (9780956174017): Mark Boulton: Books
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias tio, pero mi objetivo actualmente es abandonar el mundo de la programación lo máximo posible.

Ahora mismo estoy creando mi propia tienda online (nopcommerce) y el diseño lo estoy haciendo digamos que a mi gusto.... pruebo una cosa y si no me gusta, lo cambio. Eso si, estoy mirando por las webs tutoriales sobre colores que quedan bien entre si, significado de los colores, paletas de colores completas y cosas por el estilo.

A mi hermano le estoy haciendo el combo Umbraco + nopcommerce (CMS + eCommerce) para otro tema y en este caso hemos comprado una plantilla para el CMS que estoy modificando según nuestras necesidades y lógicamente hacer todo el contenido dinámico.

Una vez este todo eso hecho, a intentar vivir de nuestros negocios e ir ampliando.

Somos 3 personas en esto, yo el técnico, mi hermano el "comercial" y encargado de temas legales y su mujer es experta dando a conocer productos por el mundo, es su campo.

Yo le veo futuro, son 3 negocios distintos que complementamos


----------



## Malafollá (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Qué parte no entiendes de en construcción?
> Para el tpv hay que llamar al banco xD ni que tu fueses el creador del sistema TPV , pero la mayoría de compras acaban siendo contrarrembolso. (en tiendas de este tipo=
> 
> Gastos de envío dependen de la empresa que utilices.
> ...




Trabajas en negro verdad, desde casa y sin pagar gastos de manutención. De otra forma no son sostenibles tus precios.

En caso de ser así, tendréis un target completamente diferente. Por no hablar de que si trabajas desde casa-gratis y en negro tus costes se mantienen artificialmente bajos.


Si me equivoco corrígeme, pero argumentando ploX.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> Trabajas en negro verdad, desde casa y sin pagar gastos de manutención. De otra forma no son sostenibles tus precios.
> 
> En caso de ser así, tendréis un target completamente diferente. Por no hablar de que si trabajas desde casa-gratis y en negro tus costes se mantienen artificialmente bajos.
> 
> ...



Otro progamador web?'??


enseña trabajos, mira que cositas más bonitas gratis:


----------



## Malafollá (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Otro progamador web?'??
> 
> 
> enseña trabajos, mira que cositas más bonitas gratis:




Yo no soy programador web, pero *el que calla otorga*.




Malafollá dijo:


> Trabajas en negro verdad, desde casa y sin pagar gastos de manutención. De otra forma no son sostenibles tus precios.
> 
> En caso de ser así, tendréis un target completamente diferente. Por no hablar de que si trabajas desde casa-gratis y en negro tus costes se mantienen artificialmente bajos.
> 
> ...


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Otro progamador web?'??
> 
> 
> enseña trabajos, mira que cositas más bonitas gratis:



No se si me equivoco porque no he trabajado con prestashop, pero, ¿no habría que modificar archivos en este caso ya que la plantilla original tiene el cuerpo de 3 columnas y esta plantilla 2?

Habría que hacer algo más ya que poner la plantilla y listo.

Igual me equivoco.


----------



## indibil (8 Jun 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> no por pagar mas voy a tener un mejor servicio, a ver si se nos mete en la cabeza de una vez, que *los clientes no estan para pagar los compromisos economicos del henprendedor que hace las webs a cojon de obispo solo porque el banco le ha apretado las tuercas*
> 
> venga ya hombre, que el chaval no es programador pero sabe manejar las cosas ya de por si, y manejar un prestashop lo hace cualquiera, si va todo por modulos!!! venga ya hombre, a robar a sierra morena



Si es tan fácil no entiendo para que necesita el señor empresario una consultora. Se lo hace todo un y punto, claro luego cuando no se puede pagar, nos trincan la pasta cuando el cliente le da a pagar, o hay un fallo que no sé donde está, pues a llorar a Sierra Morena.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> *pon tus trabajos xD*, algunas tiendas ni tienen logo y ganan mas.
> Has leido que he dicho que cualquiera se lo hace gratis o que te lo hacen en ATA? me canso de repetirlo.



No pongo mis trabajos porque no tengo porque decir en un foro publico mi nombre y apellidos, ademas no soy desarrollador, no hago esta clase de trabajos, participo en alguna fase de creacion de proyectos pero no voy a decir aqui nada mas.

ATA no te hace nada, ATA solo te pone un sistema multitienda que ya tienen montado, solo hay un sistema para todas las tiendas.

y como todo lo gratis de algun sitio sale el dinero, de la cuota de socio de la asociacion y de los servicios adicionales que se venden (nadie regala nada), la personalizacion en estos sistemas multitienda es nula. Logicamente la flexibilidad va acorde con el precio. 





Business dijo:


> Qué parte no entiendes de en construcción?
> Para el tpv hay que llamar al banco xD ni que tu fueses el creador del sistema TPV , pero la mayoría de compras acaban siendo contrarrembolso. (en tiendas de este tipo=
> 
> Gastos de envío dependen de la empresa que utilices.
> ...



Que las ventas son mayoritariamente contrareembolso? no tienes ni idea, el contrareembolso pasó a la historia, el vendedor no lo quiere porque se comeria todos los pedidos falsos que hace la gente, pedidos en que envias le mercancia y te la devuelven porque el destinatario no lo ha pedido o no existe, pagando 2 veces los portes (ida y vuelta)

Ahora lo que se lleva es el pago con tarjeta, hay quien hace reembolsos, pero son pocos.

Con el banco negocias el TPV, pero la implementacion a nivel de software te la tienes que currar tu o conseguir el modulo que otro haya programado (porque a ti no te veo picando codigo por 90€ "todo incluido")

Cuando hagas el primer proyecto y te hayan quedado 20€ tras varios dias de trabajo cambiaras de idea, mientras tanto no tiene sentido seguir discutiendo contigo.


----------



## Business (8 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> No pongo mis trabajos porque no tengo porque decir en un foro publico mi nombre y apellidos, ademas no soy desarrollador, no hago esta clase de trabajos, participo en alguna fase de creacion de proyectos pero no voy a decir aqui nada mas.
> 
> ATA no te hace nada, ATA solo te pone un sistema multitienda que ya tienen montado, solo hay un sistema para todas las tiendas.
> 
> ...



Lo de contrarrembolso lo digo por las tiendas que yo he visto, depende también del tipo de clientes, en lo de ke el vendedor se come los gastos de envío en compras falsas, si tienes razón.


----------



## loflipo (8 Jun 2012)

Don't feed the...lamer :XX:


----------



## kudeiro (8 Jun 2012)

estoy por llamar a los de la tienda esa de ibiza supercutre que ha hecho para avisarles de la estafa, pero probablemente sean primos/amigos/cuñados del individuo, si no no se quien en su sano juicio se puede poner en manos de este tio


----------



## Gürtelito (8 Jun 2012)

A veces se nos olvida que el objetivo de una tienda es vender. 

Que la tienda puede ser un compendio de virtudes técnicas y no vender una mierda.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Jun 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> A veces se nos olvida que el objetivo de una tienda es vender.
> 
> Que la tienda puede ser un compendio de virtudes técnicas y no vender una mierda.



En ese caso sería problema del producto y/o vendedor.

Si una buena tienda y un mal vendedor vende 10
Un buen vendedor y una mala tienda 10
Un buen vendedor y una buena tienda venderá 100

Es así de sencillo....


----------



## vertedero (8 Jun 2012)

Por ese precio puedes tener una tienda diseñada y programada a medida y dejarte de plantillas y prefabricados. Vamos, algo de verdad y que no parezcas el tipico parado que se gasta dos duretes en su sobrino hinformatico.


----------



## Business (9 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> estoy por llamar a los de la tienda esa de ibiza supercutre que ha hecho para avisarles de la estafa, pero probablemente sean primos/amigos/cuñados del individuo, si no no se quien en su sano juicio se puede poner en manos de este tio



que payaso que eres, encima ni pones tus trabajos que subnormal enserio algún día explotará vuestra burbuja de hacer webs a precios de estafa. Supongo que serás algún niño que está en prácticas y le da la pataleta, callate ya, que mucho hablar y ni estas en la sección de programación xD ni enseñas tus trabajos.

Con esto se descubre que la mayoría de foreros son informáticos xD que se dedican a estafar y criticar pero nada de enseñar trabajos "en su proyecto secreto"


----------



## kudeiro (9 Jun 2012)

como veo que el unico argumento que tienes es el insulto, mejor vuelvete a forocoches o a donde hayas salido, que aqui estabamos debatiendo gente civilizada


----------



## peseteuro (9 Jun 2012)

Pero si ofertas hay para todos los gustos!! . El que necesite una web a 100 euros seguro que encuentra a quien se la haga. 

¿Es Ferrari un estafador por el simple hecho de que también haya coches por 1000 euros?

Total es también una máquina con 4 ruedas que me puede llevar al trabajo de la misma forma ...


----------



## Business (9 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> como veo que el unico argumento que tienes es el insulto, mejor vuelvete a forocoches o a donde hayas salido, que aqui estabamos debatiendo gente civilizada


----------



## Business (9 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


>



Tus argumentos son amenazas?


----------



## Resistencia (9 Jun 2012)

Business dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir xD :
> 
> Tiendas ATA .org - Tu Tienda Online Gratis - Autonomos - Inicio
> vuestra perdición.



¿SE PUEDE SER MAS CHAPUCERO?

/HTML?

Y encimas quitas el copyright?

¿Cuanda haya problemas con los modulos php, toque cambiar cosas de los modulos, toque modificar la plantilla, haya problemas en las bbdd y un largo etc, que vas a hacer? ¿Llorar? :XX:

A claro, lo siento... que estoy hablando con un tio que no sabe hacer ni el hola mundo en php.  Y viene aqui a dar lecciones siendo un noob... insultando y riendose de su ignorancia.


----------



## elviajero2 (9 Jun 2012)

Mirando la pagina de TiendasATA veo que tan barato no es (ver FAQ, servicios adicionales) ...Presupuesto personalizando 4 paginas, pidiendo un soporte SEO barato el primer año y que me cuenten como manejarla despues de los 100 primeros productos salen 4379 € el primer año y 3900 € el segundo:
1. Registro de dominio y alojamiento web propios -> 125.00€/año 
2. Formación sobre la tienda online -> 99.00€/4 horas 
3. Inserción de productos -> 5.00€/pack de 100 productos (0.05€/resgistro) 
4. Diseño personalizado -> 350.00€/pág. 
5. Publicidad Online - SEO -> 950.00/3 meses 

Esto de leer mas alla del título es lo que tiene, que te llevas unos sustos, "to gratis"+4000€/año.


----------



## kudeiro (10 Jun 2012)

y eso sin contar que gente como los de TiendasATA (a estos no los conozco personalmente) y similares lo que hacen es subcontratar todo a freelances autonomos como yo, con lo que muchas veces alguien que entró en mi web y penso "este al ser solo uno igual no me hace bien la web, mejor contrato a una empresa" le acabo yo haciendo la web de todas formas pero através de una empresa intermediaria y 4 veces más cara


----------



## Sombra (10 Jun 2012)

Kudeiro no le des más vueltas al tema. La cosa es sencilla: si quieres una web con elegancia y sin agujeros hay que contratar un equipo profesional. Lo demás son parches que te quitarán horas de sueño, y al final si quieres algo con pies y cabeza tendrán que ir a contratar a uno de vosotros con su diseño gráfico propio.
El tema parece sencillo: una tienda prestashop, un magento, un wordpress, etc pero cuando la empresa se desarrolla y quieres hacer identidad y marca, necesitas una web decente, propia, y sobretodo un buen diseño profesional.
En fin, para vendedores ocasionales de ebay y gente que trabaje en negro es perfecto, pero si quieres pagar impuestos, tener una empresa en constante crecimiento y en un par de años no tener que rediseñar por completo la web deberás ir a por un profesional.

Más tarde o más pronto ellos acabaran llamando a quien sabe de verdad.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jun 2012)

me gustaría ver que el de 90 euros pusiera alguna plataforma de pago decente


o el tema de seguimientos de pedidos


también habría que preguntar la cantidad de productos que tiene? cuales sonlosprecios y las categorías?


etc etc


pero lo dicho, si tu primo es bueno programando se ahorra un pastón


yo la hice con cscart, y personalicé una plantilla, pero el backoffice lo hacía con perl.


lo más barato que encontré para una personalización decente fueron 1850 euros en Canada


de allí para arriba. vamos los precios eran entre 2000-5000, y todo esto era simplemente hacer la personalización, una plantilla profesional



como tenga muchos productos, casi le compensa más contratar a un programador para el backoffice


----------



## quimicoloco (10 Jun 2012)

Caray lo que estoy aprendiendo leyéndoos, sé algo de programación web (html, css y algo de javascriipt, he hecho alguna cosa apañada pero nada profesional, sin php no se puede mas) pero el tema de seguridad se me escapa totalmente. Por lo que decís me surgen dudas:

La seguridad frente a inyección de código (como por ej. mysql) la lleva el desarrollador de la web, porque es el que programa el código php, mysql y demás, correcto?

Si alguien toma el control de nuestra web por un error en la programación / cargar un módulo con vulnerabilidades en un CMS, o por poner la contraseña de admin por defecto, qué se puede hacer? Pedir al del hosting que borre todo y subir todo de nuevo mientras intentamos deducir cómo nos han quitado el control? El hosting nos puede ayudar en algo más?

La seguridad de los servidores depende del hosting? Osea, hay servidores más o menos seguros, o son todos iguales y la seguridad es cosa del programador?

Gracias a los que foreáis amigablemente, quería hacerme una página personal con la que intentar sacar algún durillo (para el hosting como mucho), nada de otro mundo, tal vez con joomla y cambiando el código a mi estilo, pero veo que el tema de seguridad se me escapa totalmente. Algún libro sobre qué cosas hay que tener en cuenta para hacer una web personal (no profesional)? Osea, desde contratar el dominio, servidores, seguridad... Abrazos!


----------



## euriborfree (10 Jun 2012)

quimicoloco dijo:


> Caray lo que estoy aprendiendo leyéndoos, sé algo de programación web (html, css y algo de javascriipt, he hecho alguna cosa apañada pero nada profesional, sin php no se puede mas) pero el tema de seguridad se me escapa totalmente. Por lo que decís me surgen dudas:
> 
> La seguridad frente a inyección de código (como por ej. mysql) la lleva el desarrollador de la web, porque es el que programa el código php, mysql y demás, correcto?
> 
> ...



La seguridad de tu codigo es responsabilidad exclusivamente tuya, no del hosting.

El hosting puede configurar su servidor de formas diferentes y algunas pueden ser mas seguras que otras, especialmente de cara a que un usuario hackeado pueda afectar a otros, pero si tu aplicacion tiene un agujero no es culpa del hosting, si tu aplicacion tiene un agujero basicamente estaras permitiendo a un tercero usar tus mismos privilegios, como si fueras tu mismo.

El hosting lo mas que puede hacer es borrarte todo, a partir de ahi la responsabilidad es tuya, si vuelves a subir los ******s hackeables y no lo solucionas terminaran cerrandote el servicio si la situacion se repite


----------



## quimicoloco (11 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> La seguridad de tu codigo es responsabilidad exclusivamente tuya, no del hosting ...



Y si lanzan ataques directamente al servidor, o sea, atacando vulnerabilidades de apache por ejemplo, o un ataque ddos, eso ya no es cosa del programador de la página, no? (igual estoy mezclando cosas)

Gracias!!


----------



## euriborfree (11 Jun 2012)

quimicoloco dijo:


> Y si lanzan ataques directamente al servidor, o sea, atacando vulnerabilidades de apache por ejemplo, o un ataque ddos, eso ya no es cosa del programador de la página, no? (igual estoy mezclando cosas)
> 
> Gracias!!



Estas mezclando cosas

Yo he hablado de la seguridad de tu codigo, si atacan una vulnerabilidad de Apache no es tu codigo


----------



## provolone (11 Jun 2012)

quimicoloco dijo:


> Caray lo que estoy aprendiendo leyéndoos, sé algo de programación web (html, css y algo de javascriipt, he hecho alguna cosa apañada pero nada profesional, sin php no se puede mas) pero el tema de seguridad se me escapa totalmente. Por lo que decís me surgen dudas:
> 
> La seguridad frente a inyección de código (como por ej. mysql) la lleva el desarrollador de la web, porque es el que programa el código php, mysql y demás, correcto?
> 
> ...



De seguridad hay mucho tema. Los ataques más frecuentes van a ser de bot cuando descubran que tienes tal CMS con vulnerabilidades conocidas, por lo que hay que estar siempre actualizado. Hay que asegurarse que los ficheros de tu sitio tienen los permisos adecuados, nunca 777, que el fichero que guarda el acceso a la base de datos no es accesible fácilmente, que la carpeta de temporales/ caché está fuera de la carpeta www, etc.

Luego está el asunto de la configuración php del servidor, en la mayoría puedes cambiarla con un php.ini, si eso habla con tu proveedor de hosting. El caso es asegurarse que ciertas funciones no pueden generar vulnerabilidades, como el register_ globals que debe estar en off. Si el servidor va con .net u otra tecnología, ni idea.

En servidores, si usas uno propio simplemente pásale el scan de vez en cuando. Si es dedicado, en principio sin problema, y si es compartido parece ser que si infectan una partición sí que podría afectar a tu sitio, pero creo que esto es raro.

En cuanto a la base de datos, no pongas prefijos de tabla usuales ( por ejemplo jos_ en joomla ) .

En cuanto a contraseñas: si puede ser no utilizes admin como nombre de superadmin. En algún sitio mío he visto intentos de loguear con nombre admin y pass 123, admin, etc. Basta con no ser evidente. Si tienes mucha paranoia, puedes hacer un acceso a la zona de logueo con pass, o crearte un programilla que te avise de intentos de logueo fallidos, le baneas la ip y a otra cosa.

Para restablecer una web atacada: si han tomado el control, basta con restaurar l base de datos desde una copia, y luego asegurarte de cambiar el pass. Si es malware, google webmaster tools suele decirte dónde tienes el problema. Puedes buscar los archivos maliciosos, pero lo mejor es borrarlo todo y subir una version limpia del cms, de plugins o módulos y de plantilla. Luego la base de datos.

Empezar es muy fácil. Si sabes algo de html y css prueba con worpress antes que joomla, es mucho más sencillo para comenzar a trabajar.

Para conseguirte un hosting, hay hilos aquí mismo. Si vas a instalar un joomla o wordpress, necesitas un hosting con php y base de datos mysql/ mysqli.
El dominio lo compras junto o aparte, sólo es un atajo qu redirige a tu carpeta www del hosting.

Para crear tu web en servidor de hosting: vete al panel de control, asegúrate que el dominio apunta a la carpeta www/ public_ html de tu servidor. Busca phpmyadmin, entra y crea una base de datos. Apunta el nomre y el pass.

Ahora bájate el filezilla, conéctate a tu servidor con los datos que te dá tu hosting. Sube a la carpeta www el contenido del zip que te has descargado de joomla o wordpress.

Vete a tu navegador, escribe la direccion de tu sitio y sigue las instrucciones en pantalla. Voilà.

Otra alternativa nuy recomendable y gratuita es instalarte un servidor para localhost ( como si tuvieras el servidor sólo en tu màquina), wamp en windows o lamp en linux.

Sigue los mismos pasos usando el phpmyadmin del wamp y utilizando la carpeta www dentro de la instalación wamp, luego tu dominio serà simplemente http:// localhost.

Suerte.


----------



## quimicoloco (11 Jun 2012)

Muchísimas gracias a los 2 :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## vapeador (11 Jun 2012)

provolone dijo:


> En servidores, si usas uno propio simplemente pásale el scan de vez en cuando. Si es dedicado, en principio sin problema, y si es compartido parece ser que si infectan una partición sí que podría afectar a tu sitio, pero creo que esto es raro.



Una nota importante respecto a los hostings compartidos para proyectos más o menos serios, es que lo que comenta el compañero no es especialmente raro (desgraciadamente), ya que la configuración no se suele cuidar todo lo que se debería.

La mayor parte de proveedores de compartidos (desde GoDaddy hasta 1&1, pasando por Arsys), no tienen una separación real de privilegios dependiendo del usuario del hosting. Esto es, si un "compañero" de máquina (o de proveedor) instala/mantiene un software malicioso/defectuoso, una vez comprometido su acceso, pueden llegar al resto de cuentas.

Esto es, tu puedes encontrarte que tu web sencillita sin ninguna interacción ni vulnerabilidad de un día para otro se convierte en un foco de malware porque a alguien le han atacado y a partir de esa cuenta se ha infectado todo lo posible.

Además de este problema, los hostings compartidos suelen tener el problema de que están "sobrevendidos", con lo que en el momento que una o varias webs reciben mucho tráfico, colapsan a todos los "vecinos".

Los riesgos se minimizan en un entorno VPS y más aun con un servidor dedicado.


----------



## provolone (11 Jun 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> Una nota importante respecto a los hostings compartidos para proyectos más o menos serios, es que lo que comenta el compañero no es especialmente raro (desgraciadamente), ya que la configuración no se suele cuidar todo lo que se debería.
> 
> La mayor parte de proveedores de compartidos (desde GoDaddy hasta 1&1, pasando por Arsys), no tienen una separación real de privilegios dependiendo del usuario del hosting. Esto es, si un "compañero" de máquina (o de proveedor) instala/mantiene un software malicioso/defectuoso, una vez comprometido su acceso, pueden llegar al resto de cuentas.
> 
> ...




Correcto. +10 carácteres.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Jun 2012)

vapeador dijo:


> Una nota importante respecto a los hostings compartidos para proyectos más o menos serios, es que lo que comenta el compañero no es especialmente raro (desgraciadamente), ya que la configuración no se suele cuidar todo lo que se debería.
> 
> La mayor parte de proveedores de compartidos (desde GoDaddy hasta 1&1, pasando por Arsys), no tienen una separación real de privilegios dependiendo del usuario del hosting. Esto es, si un "compañero" de máquina (o de proveedor) instala/mantiene un software malicioso/defectuoso, una vez comprometido su acceso, pueden llegar al resto de cuentas.
> 
> ...



Generalmene una buena instalacion de Apache con suexec y suphp o fast*** no puede saltarse de cuentas, eso si, el webmaster debe tener cuidado en no poner permisos 666 o 777 que pueda servir para que le modifiquen un fichero, mod_suphp por ejemplo permite configurar la denegacion de ejecucion de ficheros php con permisos 666 o 777 con lo que evitas ejecutar ******s que sean susceptibles de ser modificados por terceros, obligas asi al webmaster a mantener unos permisos seguros.


----------



## sabueXo (11 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Generalmene una buena instalacion de Apache con suexec y suphp o fast*** no puede saltarse de cuentas, eso si, el webmaster debe tener cuidado en no poner permisos 666 o 777 que pueda servir para que le modifiquen un fichero, mod_suphp por ejemplo permite configurar la denegacion de ejecucion de ficheros php con permisos 666 o 777 con lo que evitas ejecutar ******s que sean susceptibles de ser modificados por terceros, obligas asi al webmaster a mantener unos permisos seguros.



Que chorradas decís..... a una web no le hace falta todo eso, se instala el prestashop y pista, que es gratis.

¡Estafadores!


----------



## euriborfree (11 Jun 2012)

sabuexo dijo:


> que chorradas decís..... A una web no le hace falta todo eso, se instala el prestashop y pista, que es gratis.
> 
> ¡estafadores!



Ahi le has dado 

 :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Resistencia (12 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Generalmene una buena instalacion de Apache con suexec y suphp o fast*** no puede saltarse de cuentas, eso si, el webmaster debe tener cuidado en no poner permisos 666 o 777 que pueda servir para que le modifiquen un fichero, mod_suphp por ejemplo permite configurar la denegacion de ejecucion de ficheros php con permisos 666 o 777 con lo que evitas ejecutar ******s que sean susceptibles de ser modificados por terceros, obligas asi al webmaster a mantener unos permisos seguros.



La que acabas de liar, que es eso de 666? 777?

Como era? 2 escribir, 4 ejecutar? o era 4 leer? El primer digito que es para propietarios o para HEBMASTER como Business? :XX: :XX:

Anda que como nos de por dar una vuelta por sus "webs" a ver como tiene el tema permisos, la carpeta install renombrada con un install_ o similar... :XX:


----------



## kudeiro (12 Jun 2012)

el tema de la seguridad ante exploits es un poco complejo, está claro que si es una programación a medida, tu eres el responsable, ¿pero si es un CMS? Por mucho que digan que son seguros he visto hackeos a Wordpreses, Prestashopes y muchos otros. Tengo una amiga con un Wordpress al que le están inyectando el famoso codigo "eval base64_decode..." en el index de la plantilla cada poco, y no tengo ni NPI de como lo hacen pues he revisado hasta la saciedad permisos, etc...
Que te hagan una inyección de codigo es un coñazo no solo por el hecho en si, sino porque inmediatamente Google te tacha la página como "maliciosa" y al entrar sale el warning rojo tan famoso que no se va hasta que no corriges el codigo, y encima los hosting normalmente te restringen el acceso a la página hasta que no lo corrijas.


----------



## vapeador (12 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> el tema de la seguridad ante exploits es un poco complejo, está claro que si es una programación a medida, tu eres el responsable, ¿pero si es un CMS? Por mucho que digan que son seguros he visto hackeos a Wordpreses, Prestashopes y muchos otros. Tengo una amiga con un Wordpress al que le están inyectando el famoso codigo "eval base64_decode..." en el index de la plantilla cada poco, y no tengo ni NPI de como lo hacen pues he revisado hasta la saciedad permisos, etc...
> Que te hagan una inyección de codigo es un coñazo no solo por el hecho en si, sino porque inmediatamente Google te tacha la página como "maliciosa" y al entrar sale el warning rojo tan famoso que no se va hasta que no corriges el codigo, y encima los hosting normalmente te restringen el acceso a la página hasta que no lo corrijas.



Hosting compartido? Has limpiado la instalación (reinstalar completo el código y restaurar la BBDD de un backup limpio)?



euriborfree dijo:


> Generalmene una buena instalacion de Apache con suexec y suphp o fast*** no puede saltarse de cuentas, eso si, el webmaster debe tener cuidado en no poner permisos 666 o 777 que pueda servir para que le modifiquen un fichero, mod_suphp por ejemplo permite configurar la denegacion de ejecucion de ficheros php con permisos 666 o 777 con lo que evitas ejecutar ******s que sean susceptibles de ser modificados por terceros, obligas asi al webmaster a mantener unos permisos seguros.



Si, si no es por falta de herramientas, es por un mal uso de las mismas. Más allá de que configuraciones por defecto no sean seguras (hace más de 7 años se publico una forma de evadir suexec mediante enlaces simbólicos), o de que importaciones de discos vía NFS permitan accesos "no previstos"...

Estoy seguro que habrá hostings compartidos sin estos problemas, pero lo que si se puede garantizar, es que muchos a día de hoy, los tienen. Si conoces alguno que esté bien, avisa


----------



## kudeiro (13 Jun 2012)

la verdad es que el hackeo de ese WP es un misterio, ya he mirado y remirado todo y cada poco siguen hackeandolo, y es solo a ese, porque he instalado decenas de CMS y solo pasa con ese, algun hacker le ha cogido mania. 
Lo peor es la actitud del hosting, 1and1, que si ya son pesimos por el servicio que dan en general, encima cuando hay problemas "tecnicos" se lavan las manos.
Al ser un hosting compartido a saber que puticlub tendrán ahí organizado.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> la verdad es que el hackeo de ese WP es un misterio, ya he mirado y remirado todo y cada poco siguen hackeandolo, y es solo a ese, porque he instalado decenas de CMS y solo pasa con ese, algun hacker le ha cogido mania.
> Lo peor es la actitud del hosting, 1and1, que si ya son pesimos por el servicio que dan en general, encima cuando hay problemas "tecnicos" se lavan las manos.
> Al ser un hosting compartido a saber que puticlub tendrán ahí organizado.



el tecnico no se lava las manos, cuando quieres pasarle tu marron al tecnico el que se las esta lavando eres tu, el solo te dice que no le pases tu marron, que no es suyo.

En casos de hackeo de scri*pts es muy habitual que te suban algun algun fichero .php en algun directorio, un nuevo scri*pt que hace de puerta trasera que les permitira entrar siempre, estara en algun lugar poco llamativo, en una de las carpetas de wp-content/upload/ o incluso mezclado entre todos los ficheros del directorio wp-admin con un nombre poco llamativo para que pase desapercibido, tambien puede ser que hayan añadido el codigo de la puerta trasera en alguno de los scri*pt ya existentes.

En este momento ningun fichero que tengas en el servidor es fiable, deberias borrar todo, subir el scri*pt desde cero (una instalacion limpia) y si vas a resubir los uploads y el theme revisar bien que no te metan ningun fichero extra.


----------



## sabueXo (13 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> el tecnico no se lava las manos, cuando quieres pasarle tu marron al tecnico el que se las esta lavando eres tu, el solo te dice que no le pases tu marron, que no es suyo.
> 
> En casos de hackeo de scri*pts es muy habitual que te suban algun algun fichero .php en algun directorio, un nuevo scri*pt que hace de puerta trasera que les permitira entrar siempre, estara en algun lugar poco llamativo, en una de las carpetas de wp-content/upload/ o incluso mezclado entre todos los ficheros del directorio wp-admin con un nombre poco llamativo para que pase desapercibido, tambien puede ser que hayan añadido el codigo de la puerta trasera en alguno de los scri*pt ya existentes.
> 
> En este momento ningun fichero que tengas en el servidor es fiable, deberias borrar todo, subir el scri*pt desde cero (una instalacion limpia) y si vas a resubir los uploads y el theme revisar bien que no te metan ningun fichero extra.



También puede bajarse toda la web del servidor y compararla con alguna copia de seguridad que esté bien usando el WinMerge en busca de archivos distintos, añadidos o borrados.

A lo mejor sacas algo de ahí...


----------



## trancos123 (13 Jun 2012)

quimicoloco dijo:


> Caray lo que estoy aprendiendo leyéndoos, sé algo de programación web (html, css y algo de javascriipt, he hecho alguna cosa apañada pero nada profesional, sin php no se puede mas) pero el tema de seguridad se me escapa totalmente. Por lo que decís me surgen dudas:
> 
> La seguridad frente a inyección de código (como por ej. mysql) la lleva el desarrollador de la web, porque es el que programa el código php, mysql y demás, correcto?
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes una introducción a la seguridad muy buena (obvia toda la parte de rails, los conceptos sirven para cualquier lenguaje).

Ruby on Rails Guides: Ruby On Rails Security Guide

P.D.: De nada


----------



## kudeiro (14 Jun 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> el tecnico no se lava las manos, cuando quieres pasarle tu marron al tecnico el que se las esta lavando eres tu, el solo te dice que no le pases tu marron, que no es suyo.
> 
> En casos de hackeo de scri*pts es muy habitual que te suban algun algun fichero .php en algun directorio, un nuevo scri*pt que hace de puerta trasera que les permitira entrar siempre, estara en algun lugar poco llamativo, en una de las carpetas de wp-content/upload/ o incluso mezclado entre todos los ficheros del directorio wp-admin con un nombre poco llamativo para que pase desapercibido, tambien puede ser que hayan añadido el codigo de la puerta trasera en alguno de los scri*pt ya existentes.
> 
> En este momento ningun fichero que tengas en el servidor es fiable, deberias borrar todo, subir el scri*pt desde cero (una instalacion limpia) y si vas a resubir los uploads y el theme revisar bien que no te metan ningun fichero extra.



el tecnico se lava las manos en el sentido que cuando una web sufre un hackeo, los de 1and1 te la desconectan sin mas, enviandote un mail en inglés de que tu web es malicious. Al menos otros hosting tienen la decencia de decirte que fichero ha sufrido la injection.

Y eso si la culpa es tuya, a veces es un hackeo propiciado por el hosting. Hace años trabajé en una empresa que llevaba el mantenimiento de la web de un conocido jugador del Barça. Un dia hackearon la web y nos cayó una reprimenda del copón a los técnicos, hasta que se demostró que habían entrado por una vulnerabilidad del servidor, de Dinahosting para mas segnas.


----------



## euriborfree (14 Jun 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> el tecnico se lava las manos en el sentido que cuando una web sufre un hackeo, los de 1and1 te la desconectan sin mas, enviandote un mail en inglés de que tu web es malicious. Al menos otros hosting tienen la decencia de decirte que fichero ha sufrido la injection.
> 
> Y eso si la culpa es tuya, a veces es un hackeo propiciado por el hosting. Hace años trabajé en una empresa que llevaba el mantenimiento de la web de un conocido jugador del Barça. Un dia hackearon la web y nos cayó una reprimenda del copón a los técnicos, hasta que se demostró que habían entrado por una vulnerabilidad del servidor, de Dinahosting para mas segnas.



Si la aplicacion ha sido hackeada no es obligacion del hosting investigar que scr1pt ha sido el atacado, otra cosa es que el tecnico lo haya visto durante las pesquisas y te lo diga por cortesia, pero no tienen obligacion de depurar tu codigo, lo normal es que te den el log de apache para que lo estudies.

Respecto a lo de dinahosting, hay muchos servidores que usan mod_php y en ese caso los mass-defacements son habituales, una vez entran en una cuenta pueden ir saltando de una a otra como una rana.

En otras ocasiones el kernel no esta actualizado y el atacante eleva sus permisos haciendose root y haciendo un mass-defacement, y cuando no es el root es algun programa que no esta actualizado (recuerdo un bonito agujero en el cron que te permitia crear tareas como root... )


----------



## Sombra (15 Jun 2012)

Hablando de precios que es el tema del hilo:
Me han soltado hace poco un estudio de diseño web un presupuesto por una tienda personalizada y a medida por 25000 euros, el mismo trabajo por un freelance casi 3000€.

Posible o alguien de los dos está detrás del timo?

En fin, es complicado el tema del precio para los desarrolladores, no hay un standard por mucho que nos digan: 1000€ arriba 1000€ abajo te los endiñan.


----------



## loflipo (15 Jun 2012)

a ver Sombra...puede ser que no te time ninguno, uno o ambos. Expón la idea sin entrar en detalles pero al menos di si tiene algun tipo de necesidad, aplicacion o programacion especial, porque puede cambiar mucho el asunto.

Desde luego si es programacion a medida de verdad, yo creo que el freelance se te ha columpiado o bien tiene un cms propio bastante curradito que va modificando según necesidades, si el tio es bueno y serio podria ser cojonudo visto el precio y de lo contrario pues nones. (no soy desarrollador pero me toca de cerca)

los 25.000 joder son pasta, pero pudiera ser, dependiendo de qué incluya y de qué manera. Lo que sí te aconsejo es que si como parece te lo estás planteando en serio, que pidas presupuesto para la captación de tráfico, sea ppc,seo, smo o todo junto, y así puedes estudiar la inversión con datos en la mano. Porque lo mismo te estás metiendo en un berenjenal en el que el coste del desarrollo, sean los 25k o los 3k, resulte una parte muy pequeña de la inversión final o no, dependiendo de donde te quieras meter.

Piensa en inversion vs rentabilidad en plazos realistas y no la cuenta de la lechera. Y si hecho eso te da confianza, p'alante.

PD: si esto se hiciera en cualquier tipo de negocio antes de empezar a alquilar, hacer obra o desarrollar la web nos iría mucho mejor como país 

PD[mode lol]: mi novia ha pedido 4 presupuestos para una obra de entre 7 y 10 días de ejecución (1 obrero al parecer). Media presupuestada de (sólo) la mano de obra: 2500€ + impuestos.


----------



## peseteuro (15 Jun 2012)

para montar un mcDonals en mi ciudad me piden una inversión minima de 500.000euros para un localillo no muy grande. Y si lo hago por mi cuenta puedo alquilar un local por menos de 800euros al mes y mi cuñado me lo pone chulo por cuatro perras que sabe algo de albañilería, y las hamburguesas las cocina mi vecina colombiana que cocina de p madre.

mcDonals es un timador !


----------



## Sombra (15 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> para montar un mcDonals en mi ciudad me piden una inversión minima de 500.000euros para un localillo no muy grande. Y si lo hago por mi cuenta puedo alquilar un local por menos de 800euros al mes y mi cuñado me lo pone chulo por cuatro perras que sabe algo de albañilería, y las hamburguesas las cocina mi vecina colombiana que cocina de p madre.
> 
> mcDonals es un timador !



Na, no es comparable. Mcdonald ofrece de por si un valor añadido contrastado, demasiado contrastado. Si yo sé que la diferencia de precio me va a hacer vender tantas hamburguesas como en el caso de poner un Mcdonald con respecto a una hamburguesería normal, de cabeza me meto en el MC, pero yo a parte de un proyecto a medida sin agujeros que es lo mínimo que pido, no quiero nada más, es decir, no voy a pagar al comercial, el alquiler en el centro de bcn, las oficinas y el estudio de lujo y media plantilla con Apples de 29`, (y como ha dicho Kudeiro por aquí, para que luego subcontraten al programador freelance y me cobre 4 veces más)

Pagar, se puede pagar, pero siempre lo que es justo. Con gusto pagaría 5000€ a ese freelance si me lo hace tan cojonudo como lo tengo en mente, aunque me lo presupueste por 3k.
Nadie está hablando de no pagar el buen trabajo, estamos hablando de la usura de este negocio como en todos, ya sea un paleta o un frutero.


----------



## kudeiro (17 Jun 2012)

es que las tiendas online son un tipo de desarrollo con mucho recorrido, porque puedes meter opciones y opciones casi hasta el infinito. Si hablamos de programación a medida, es imposible hacer un presupuesto sin tener un briefing con todas las opciones al detalle.
Y aun asi, cada empresa te va a dar una cantidad distinta, y muy dispares.
Si vas a encargar una tienda online con desarrollo a medida, lo primero haz un briefing con todo casi milimetrado, vale mas pensarlo durante varios dias e ir anotando todo lo que quieras que lleve. De esa forma evitas malentendidos posteriores.
Luego pides presupuesto a muchas empresas o freelances, al menos mas de 10, para encontrarlos está Linkedin.

Si pides presupuesto a un estudio de diseño, el 90% de las veces la programación la van a subcontratar, de ahí la disparidad en los presupuestos. Hay mucho programador "porqueyolovalguista", ya comenté en otro post aquella aplicación de Facebook que solo era un formulario de captación de emails y que a un cliente se lo presupuestaron por 2500 euros y acabé haciendo yo por 300 (5 horas de trabajo mas o menos).


----------



## aprendiz borrego (18 Jun 2012)

Yo pago 45€ al mes y me va genial mi tienda. Son muy profesionales y no he tenido problemas, me parece una burrada esos precios


----------



## Bor (19 Jun 2012)

Veo muchos ladridos de competencia aquí...

Vamos a ver, yo me dedico a esto también y hablando de tiendas...Cuando un cliente me llama y me cuenta lo que quiere, lo primero que le pregunto es cuanto está dispuesto a invertir, seguido le informo de las infinitas posibilidades que hay de montar una tienda.

Si no quiere pagar más de 100€, le venderé algo simple pero funcional, plantillas o lo que quieras, pero el quiere una tienda por 100€ ¿Es posible? Si. 
Lamentablemente estos clientes abundan hoy en día...pero bueno, se hace rápido y al siguiente.

Ahora bien, que hay quien venden por 2000€ una default...pues ostias, bien por ti. El único que hizo mal fue el comprador por fiarse de las palabras del primero. 

Estamos en España y la gente honrada escasea, cosa que en este foro ya sabemos. No cuesta nada ser desconfiado e investigar un poco sobre precios de tiendas online.

Para terminar, hay una frase que siempre repito en el mundo de las empresas:

"No gana más el que mejor lo hace, sino el que mejor lo vende".

Un saludo y que os vaya muy bien el negocio a todos


----------



## skyFly (19 Jun 2012)

Que hay alguna gente que abusa? Bueno, te lo puedo discutir.

Sólo es un Prestashop? Pues hazlo tu. O véte a 1AND1 y ya verás la "calidad" que te ofrecen.

Un saludo.


----------



## ghawar (19 Jun 2012)

Si quieres hacer una tienda completa puedes contratar algunos de los servidores que te permiten instalar un opencart a golpe de Click. Obviamente si después quieres personalizarla probablemente tendrás que buscarte a alguien pero ya será más barato:

OpenCart - Partners

OpenCart tambien tiene una especie de appstore con plantillas y modulos:

OpenCart - Extensions

Sino puedes buscar gente que te haga modulos o cosas personalizadas a la carta:

Freelancer.com - Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online

Y sí nada de esto te convence mandamé un *mp* :


----------



## eugenio (20 Jun 2012)

Los webmasters buenos estais jodidos, como es ley en el mundo de la informática, cada vez habrá CMS's mejores, gratis y aptos para analfabetos tecnológicos. O si no llegará google y dará gratis algun sistema revolucionario para que todo quisque tenga su chiringuito virtual.
Siempre se necesitará la personalización pero serán cacahuetes en lo que antes era una gran tarta de negocio. Seguro que el prestashop ese es mejor que la mierda de Terra, y solo con lycos se gastaron 12500 millones de euros.
Pero eso es la informática, es tan revolucionaria, que cierra puertas a sus propios profesionales, y va abriendo nuevas, pero hay que estar continuamente al filo de la navaja.
Conclusión, si podeis, huid de este curro como de la peste, ya vienen los cuencoarrocistas al galope, no tienen ni puta idea, pero ni falta que hace.


----------



## sabueXo (20 Jun 2012)

eugenio dijo:


> Los webmasters buenos estais jodidos, como es ley en el mundo de la informática, cada vez habrá CMS's mejores, gratis y aptos para analfabetos tecnológicos. O si no llegará google y dará gratis algun sistema revolucionario para que todo quisque tenga su chiringuito virtual.
> Siempre se necesitará la personalización pero serán cacahuetes en lo que antes era una gran tarta de negocio. Seguro que el prestashop ese es mejor que la mierda de Terra, y solo con lycos se gastaron 12500 millones de euros.
> Pero eso es la informática, es tan revolucionaria, que cierra puertas a sus propios profesionales, y va abriendo nuevas, pero hay que estar continuamente al filo de la navaja.
> Conclusión, si podeis, huid de este curro como de la peste, ya vienen los cuencoarrocistas al galope, no tienen ni puta idea, pero ni falta que hace.



Yo estoy en ello..... soy programador y eso de actualizarse cada día es matador.... llevo casi un año preparando la salida!


----------



## eugenio (21 Jun 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo estoy en ello..... soy programador y eso de actualizarse cada día es matador.... llevo casi un año preparando la salida!



Suerte con el cambio, piensa que tener el arte de la programación en tu caja de herramientas, te será muy útil sea cual sea la profesion a la que hayas elegido pasarte, y te dará un valor añadido nada desdeñable.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Jun 2012)

eugenio dijo:


> Suerte con el cambio, piensa que tener el arte de la programación en tu caja de herramientas, te será muy útil sea cual sea la profesion a la que hayas elegido pasarte, y te dará un valor añadido nada desdeñable.



La verdad es que si, y mucho.

Estamos montando una cooperativa que reunirá 3 proyectos totalmente distintos entre si pero que pueden complementarse.

Cada proyecto tiene su trabajo web, uno de ellos incluso el combo CMS-ecommerce y lo estoy llevando yo todo, ¡que sale gratis!

Eso de tener una idea y poder llevarla acabo técnicamente sin coste alguno, no tiene precio, da un poder bastante grande.


----------



## Yatengotres (25 Jun 2012)

A todo esto... Quien abrió el hilo no ha dicho ni mu en las 16 páginas!!??
o no lo he visto yo?


----------



## cromagnon (25 Jun 2012)

Yatengotres dijo:


> A todo esto... Quien abrió el hilo no ha dicho ni mu en las 16 páginas!!??
> o no lo he visto yo?



Pffffff.
Normal. A mi modo de ver es un individuo infantil y egocentrico como el solo, para el que todo el mundo es un ladron, excepto el, por querer ganar dinero con el trabajo. Descubridor de las terrazas con gente tomando refrescos y cuya unica aportacion en los hilos de este foro es el "pillo sitio que me interesa, uppp" :vomito:


----------



## kudeiro (25 Jun 2012)

eugenio dijo:


> Los webmasters buenos estais jodidos, como es ley en el mundo de la informática, cada vez habrá CMS's mejores, gratis y aptos para analfabetos tecnológicos. O si no llegará google y dará gratis algun sistema revolucionario para que todo quisque tenga su chiringuito virtual.
> Siempre se necesitará la personalización pero serán cacahuetes en lo que antes era una gran tarta de negocio. Seguro que el prestashop ese es mejor que la mierda de Terra, y solo con lycos se gastaron 12500 millones de euros.
> Pero eso es la informática, es tan revolucionaria, que cierra puertas a sus propios profesionales, y va abriendo nuevas, pero hay que estar continuamente al filo de la navaja.
> Conclusión, si podeis, huid de este curro como de la peste, ya vienen los cuencoarrocistas al galope, no tienen ni puta idea, pero ni falta que hace.



es cierto que te tienes que renovar cada dia, pero el hecho de que existan los CMS y cada vez sean mejores y mas faciles de usar, a mi como programador autónomo cada día me da mas trabajo en vez de quitarmelo. ¿Por que? porque gente que ni se planteaba tener una web, gracias a los CMS se mete en el tema, y muchos de ellos acaban requiriendo una personalización que el CMS no les puede dar y saltan a la programación a medida.


----------



## dontforgetmario (28 Oct 2012)

Bor dijo:


> Veo muchos ladridos de competencia aquí...
> 
> Vamos a ver, yo me dedico a esto también y hablando de tiendas...Cuando un cliente me llama y me cuenta lo que quiere, lo primero que le pregunto es cuanto está dispuesto a invertir, seguido le informo de las infinitas posibilidades que hay de montar una tienda.
> 
> ...



Yo entro otras cosas creativas (vídeo, fotografía, asesoría, soporte técnico y desarrollos web) también realizo tiendas web. Sinceramente hacer tiendas web, por muy sencillas, a 100 € me parece una locura. Hombre, si cobras 10€ la hora, no pagas impuestos, ni autónomos, ni pagas hosting, ni haces mantenimiento, pirateas los programas con los que trabajas, ni te importa atender gratis todo lo que al cliente se le ocurra para frierte a llamadas porque no sabe lo que tiene que hacer. Pues entonces, en plan hobby porque es un colega, pues vale. Pero aquel que te paga 100€ por una tienda, así te valorará "a ti" y así es como tú te valoraras "a ti mismo". 

Creo que hay suficiente mercado (aun con crisis y todo) como para encontrar buenos clientes que valoricen tu trabajo y el suyo. También es como todo, hay buenos desarrolladores web con buen gusto y buen criterio que hacemos cosas realmente buenas y otros que hace cualquier cosa y cobran cualquier cosa. Desgraciadamente este gremio no está regulado, ni existen standards de calidad. La mejor manera es lo de siempre, el boca a boca y tener un buen portafolio.


----------



## ransomraff (29 Oct 2012)

dontforgetmario dijo:


> Yo entro otras cosas creativas (vídeo, fotografía, asesoría, soporte técnico y desarrollos web) también realizo tiendas web. Sinceramente hacer tiendas web, por muy sencillas, a 100 € me parece una locura. Hombre, si cobras 10€ la hora, no pagas impuestos, ni autónomos, ni pagas hosting, ni haces mantenimiento, pirateas los programas con los que trabajas, ni te importa atender gratis todo lo que al cliente se le ocurra para frierte a llamadas porque no sabe lo que tiene que hacer. Pues entonces, en plan hobby porque es un colega, pues vale. Pero aquel que te paga 100€ por una tienda, así te valorará "a ti" y así es como tú te valoraras "a ti mismo".
> 
> Creo que hay suficiente mercado (aun con crisis y todo) como para encontrar buenos clientes que valoricen tu trabajo y el suyo. También es como todo, hay buenos desarrolladores web con buen gusto y buen criterio que hacemos cosas realmente buenas y otros que hace cualquier cosa y cobran cualquier cosa. Desgraciadamente este gremio no está regulado, ni existen standards de calidad. La mejor manera es lo de siempre, el boca a boca y tener un buen portafolio.




Por 100 euros se puede hacer y legalmente.
- Compra de un dominio 5 euros
- Alojamiento gratuito o el más barato
- Prestashop por defecto, apenas eligiendo que modulos de los que vienen por defecto aparezcan. y el Theme que viene por defecto, pq el resto son de pago y hacer uno requiere tiempo. Como mucho cambiar un par de colores.
- Sin subirle los productos.
- Para que se apañe las instrucciones son el propio manual de prestashop
- Configurar el modulo de paypal.
- Sin servicio post venta.

En total dos horas de trabajo.
Una mierda se paga una mierda se compra.



Creo que con 1000 euros se puede hacer una bonita tienda con prestashop para un cliente que no requiere cosas raras, y que quede satisfecho, quedando con el un par de horas para explicarle el back office.

Pero por mi experiencia personal, aunque ni mucho menos me dedico a estas cosas, lo mas caro y difícil es el diseño, por ejemplo que el cliente no tiene fotos de su negocio para poner en el escaparate o fotos decentes de sus propios productos.
En mi caso me supone muchísimo más tiempo sacar y retocar las 900 fotos de productos y hacer los foto-montajes para los escaparates que lo que he tardado en hacer la web. 

-


----------



## indibil (30 Oct 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> es cierto que te tienes que renovar cada dia, pero el hecho de que existan los CMS y cada vez sean mejores y mas faciles de usar, a mi como programador autónomo cada día me da mas trabajo en vez de quitarmelo. ¿Por que? porque gente que ni se planteaba tener una web, gracias a los CMS se mete en el tema, y muchos de ellos acaban requiriendo una personalización que el CMS no les puede dar y saltan a la programación a medida.



La gracias es saber cobrar bien el trabajo de personalizarlo. Y si dicen que por el dinero que cobras pueden hacer una web desde 0, pues que lo hagan ellos. Aquí siempre hay que valorarse.


----------



## Gji (1 Nov 2012)

Mucho porqueyolovalguismo veo en estos informáticos.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2012)

Suponiendo que el relato sea verdad, si alguien quiere que le hagan una web, lo lógico sería buscar una empresa de diseño web y no una consultora. Aún así y suponiendo que el hilo sea de verdad y no una historia inventada yo le recomendaría que si quiere una cosa sencilla, que recurra a sitios donde además de darle el dominio y el alojamiento, también te montan una tienda online por 30 o 50€ al mes, con pasarelas, posicionamiento online, mantenimiento, seguridad y 40 mil cosas más, que si lo hiciese alguien contratado, no sería de extrañar que cobrase un muy buen pastón, ya que detrás de una tienda online hay bastante más que aprender a usar prestasoft y similares. 

Yo sabiendo lo que se del tema web, ni de coña me meto en tinglados de diseñadores. Primero arranco con algo rápido, fácil y barato, como una web de esas que te lo dan todo hecho y si la cosa funciona, pues ya me empiezo a plantear el tema de buscar diseñadores, programadores y demás sacacuartos, que en la mayoría de las ocasiones, solo son modificadores de plantillas o gente que tienen en nómina a un triste autónomo explotado que es el que hace el trabajo, pero 10 veces más barato, de lo que el cliente va a terminar por pagar.


----------



## mikelgonza (2 Nov 2012)

Yo trabajo en este campo desde hace 10 años , la implatanción de PrestaShop si nos basamos en el install , etc , pues una persona puede correr el instalador y muy bien , instalar la tienda ..... 

*Y ?*

PrestaShop es de los sistemas de tiendas más complejos que hay , hay otras ociones como Magento , como Joomla con Virtuemart y opciones de venta incluso con WordPress 

PrestaShop es uno de los CMS más complejos y llenos de funciones y classes más liantas de todas , que usa módulos ? que tiene que ver eso , te piensas que es poner el módulo y ya ? , para solo cambiar de posición un módulo hay que crear un hook y ni eso se puede automatizar hay que reprogramarlo muy señor mio .....

Cada módulo hay que programarlo y PrestaShop trae unos por defectos gratis y otros hay que comprarlos o pagar su modificación a través del Addons de PrestaShop o bien un freelance que te lo haga pero no por 20 euros

Eso si , claro , quieres que se modifique el template , puesto que PrestaShop no permite usar los templates de un sistema anterior o versión para el siguiente , hay que modificar todas las plantillas smarty 

Eso son horas , eso es trabajo , y no digo que se te vaya a cobrar 5000 euros pero por modificar la plantilla poner módulos configurar menos de 550 euros NADA y por menos te la instalarán y si pasarán de ti .....

Nosotros ofrecemos el servicio y con soporte continuado 24 horas , con ayuda al cliente incondicional , y el soporte es lo más caro 

No me vengan con que el "chaval" , el chaval es un chaval y cuando usted queire a un profesional lo debe pagar , el chaval no le va a arreglar un módulo totalmente fastidiado ni como eso más cosas 

Y en PrestaShop no viene todo hecho , para mi es a nivel de tienda de las peores y más pesadas de todas y con unos requerimientos de server muy grandes 


Si quiere un servicio páguelo y sino quédese con el chaval , pero la web no es un juego y si quiere un profesional es lo que hay , gente como esta es la que hace que a uno se le quiten las ganas de que LO GRATIS EXISTA EN LA WEB , tienen algo gratis y vienen a creerse que hay que darles la sangre


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Nov 2012)

Señores, seamos serios. Por muy caro/barato que sea el presupuesto no se puede entregar únicamente con el importe final. ¿Comprarías una casa si te dicen que vale 200.000€? ¿Sin verla? ¿Sin saber dónde está? ¿Sin investigar nada más?

Debe existir un presupuesto medianemente serio: horas de trabajo por perfiles, ¿tiene periodo de garantía?, ¿incluye mantenimiento?, ¿cuanto valen los cambios cuando el sistema esté en producción?...
El deber del cliente es analizar y comparar. Y el deber del proveedor es ofrecerle al cliente suficientes elementos de juicio, es decir, ofrecerle un *presupuesto detallado*. 
Un buen diseño realizado por un profesional (diseñador) e implementado por un programador (otra persona que construya las plantillas) se puede llevar por sí sólo 1.000 o 2.000€. Una plantilla gratuita instalada a pelo no vale nada. 

Si una _consultora/empresa de web/freelance_ no te detalla cuánto vale la partida del diseño y no te da referencias del "_artista_" es porque no vale nada o porque el artista es el hombre orquesta: diseñador, programador, analista y chico de los recados. 

Hay sitios web en los que merece la pena pagarle a un hombre orquesta para que lo haga todo. Mirad por ejemplo las webs de los fotógrafos, que se las hacen ellos mismos y que cubren perfectamente sus necesidades: diseño muy vistoso, se puedan poner las fotos y los comentarios.
Pero si necesitas un equipo multidisciplinar eficiente (*) y en una tienda on-line es muy fácil que sea así, te hace falta que te expliquen detalladamente quién trabaja en qué cosa y cuanto tiempo le va a dedicar.


Nota (*) - eficiente no quiere decir el mejor preparado. Para instalar Prestashop no te hace falta pagarle a un master en informática, así que si te lo intentan cobrar a precio de oro te están timando. Pero a lo mejor sí que tienes otras necesidades qué exigen realizar un análisis e implementar un diseño, y en este caso un FPII con el título a medio acabar te puede salir muy caro, en horas malgastadas y en la calidad del resultado final.


----------



## ROMA (3 Mar 2013)

Cada uno por su trabajo cobra lo que cree que vale, y más claro que se lo han comentado en los post anteriores,...... lo más normal es que pida 50 presupuestos y que compare y sepa lo que quiere gastar, ............... no creo que todo el mundo le haya dado esos precios, ni que todo el mundo le ofrezca lo mismo,........


----------



## chechirussel (3 Mar 2013)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Resulta que esta un familiar mio buscando presupuestos en algunas consultoras que se dedican a hacer tiendas online en prestashop y magento y bueno, está saliendo espantado, y eso que quiere una tiendecita normalita y sin nada del otro mundo!!!!
> 
> Presupuestos de 2.500 mas IVA para arriba, presupuestos de hasta 5.000 Eurazos mas IVA... pero esta gente que se cree? por el amor de dios, NUNCA puedes pedir por un prestashop más de 1000 € !!! que ya te viene todo hecho y la gente no está para pagar esos dinerales y mucho menos está* para pagar los compromisos economicos de nadie!!!*
> 
> ...



Yo soy de Argentina, tengo una empresa de desarrollo web. Hacemos trabajos al exterior y los precios no se comparan con los que están pidiendo allá! si quieres o conoces a alguien que este interesado contactame.

_____________________
Ipage Desarrollo Web - Mendoza, Argentina


----------



## fosforito (3 Mar 2013)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Resulta que esta un familiar mio buscando presupuestos en algunas consultoras que se dedican a hacer tiendas online en prestashop y magento y bueno, está saliendo espantado, y eso que quiere una tiendecita normalita y sin nada del otro mundo!!!!
> 
> Presupuestos de 2.500 mas IVA para arriba, presupuestos de hasta 5.000 Eurazos mas IVA... pero esta gente que se cree? por el amor de dios, NUNCA puedes pedir por un prestashop más de 1000 € !!! que ya te viene todo hecho y la gente no está para pagar esos dinerales y mucho menos está* para pagar los compromisos economicos de nadie!!!*
> 
> ...



te jodessssss


----------



## Gji (4 Mar 2013)

Los informáticos son una panda de loeralistas todos. 
Mejor no fiarse de ninguno y contratarlos nativos de la India mediante el uso del lenguaje inglés.


----------



## lowcost (8 Mar 2013)

Acabo de quedar de piedra, solicito presupuesto para una web, indicando quiero que sea como "esta", recibo el primer presupuesto de 1.800 euros, una vez comentando el tema de las tripas del negocio me dice que 15.000...... ¿? Menos mal que me han pasado otra oferta por unos 1.500 eur, continuará.......


----------



## lowcost (8 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> ¿Y cómo son las tripas del negocio a grandes rasgos? El precio del trabajo puede ser barato, o caro.



Cuando lo tenga listo comento, que estoy cerrando el trato y en este foro hay mucho "tiburón" rondándonos.


----------



## Kurniawan (8 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Cuando lo tenga listo comento, que estoy cerrando el trato y en este foro hay mucho "tiburón" rondándonos.



Tiene un privi, lowcost


----------



## euriborfree (8 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Acabo de quedar de piedra, solicito presupuesto para una web, indicando quiero que sea como "esta", recibo el primer presupuesto de 1.800 euros, una vez comentando el tema de las tripas del negocio me dice que 15.000...... ¿? Menos mal que me han pasado otra oferta por unos 1.500 eur, continuará.......



Esta claro que la diferencia esta en las "tripas", vamos que lo suyo requiere un desarrollo a medida, bastantes horas de curro, algunos se creen que se programa un facebook en una tarde de sabado lluvioso


----------



## lasoziedad (8 Mar 2013)

Gji dijo:


> Los informáticos son una panda de loeralistas todos.
> Mejor no fiarse de ninguno y contratarlos nativos de la India mediante el uso del lenguaje inglés.



Prueba con los indios y luego nos lo cuentas a ver que tal...

No sabes lo que estas diciendo.


----------



## curandero (8 Mar 2013)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Prueba con los indios y luego nos lo cuentas a ver que tal...
> 
> No sabes lo que estas diciendo.



De hecho los indios (buenos) son más caros que los españoles en promedio. Eso si hablan inglés que puedas entender y no te digan que sí a todo para luego entregarte un cagarro ::

Nostros probamos de mandar a la india un proyecto "fácil", y al final resultaba más barato hacerlo en casa.


----------



## lowcost (8 Mar 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Esta claro que la diferencia esta en las "tripas", vamos que lo suyo requiere un desarrollo a medida, bastantes horas de curro, algunos se creen que se programa un facebook en una tarde de sabado lluvioso



Seguramente me habré explicado mal, imagínate que eres un profesional en la materia y te digo, ¿cuanto me cuesta una web como esta?, quiero similar funcionamiento y diseño.

El profesional eres tú, y no me cuadra que por comentar el modelo de negocio (de donde voy a sacar el beneficio) se incremente el precio de aprox 1.800 a 15.000 eur.

Yo no puedo valorar la programación, no es lo mio, pero esos desfases son increíbles.

P.D. Que apostáis a que se la monta él ........... ahora ya lo sabe todo 

Sin acritud.


----------



## brotes_verdes (8 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Seguramente me habré explicado mal, imagínate que eres un profesional en la materia y te digo, ¿cuanto me cuesta una web como esta?, quiero similar funcionamiento y diseño.
> 
> El profesional eres tú, y no me cuadra que por comentar el modelo de negocio (de donde voy a sacar el beneficio) se incremente el precio de aprox 1.800 a 15.000 eur.
> 
> ...



Para calcular el coste de un desarrollo yo utilizo como criterio el numero de pantallas, porque indica (mas o menos) el nivel de complejidad del producto bastante bien. Aunque pueda darse un caso especial, el caso general es que un producto complicado necesite muchas pantallas y viceversa. La verdad es que yo, al menos, suelo calcular el valor con bastante exactitud.

Una vez que tengas las pantallas miras quien va a hacer el desarrollo :

- Programador bueno: 8h/pantalla
- Programador normal : 16h / pantalla
- Becario o con poca experiencia : 30h/ pantalla.

Ahora calculas el coste / hora de cada tipo de programador y ya tienes el coste total. Se calcula el margen y ya tienes un presupuesto que se ajusta bastante a la realidad. Al menos a mi me parece mejor que el que utilizan algunas empresas con bastante fama que lo que hacen es multiplicar por ocho el numero de horas que dice el programador que va a llevar hacer las tareas.


----------



## kudeiro (9 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Acabo de quedar de piedra, solicito presupuesto para una web, indicando quiero que sea como "esta", recibo el primer presupuesto de 1.800 euros, una vez comentando el tema de las tripas del negocio me dice que 15.000...... ¿? Menos mal que me han pasado otra oferta por unos 1.500 eur, continuará.......



ahi tienes el mercado, quedarse con el primer presupuesto es absurdo, has de pedir al menos 10 a gente contrastada con un buen portfolio y quedarte con el que mas te convenza. Que mania eso de decir "pedi un presupuesto y me presupuestaron 10000" seguramente el segundo que pidas te presupuestarán 1000 por lo mismo. En desarrollos web / movil (sobre todo en lo 2º) hay una disparidad que no te puedes ni creer.


----------



## gonzalez21 (9 Mar 2013)

Si no cambió nada en las funcionalidades de la web sí que es raro esa subida de precio. Otra cosa sería que "quiero que sea como esta" realmente y analizando tus requisitos no fuera así y de ahí la diferencia de precio, aunque aún así me parece demasiado.

Si quieres pásame por privado la web que quieres imitar o las funcionalidades que necesitas y te puedo comentar algo más.


----------



## euriborfree (9 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Seguramente me habré explicado mal, imagínate que eres un profesional en la materia y te digo, ¿cuanto me cuesta una web como esta?, quiero similar funcionamiento y diseño.
> 
> El profesional eres tú, y no me cuadra que por comentar el modelo de negocio (de donde voy a sacar el beneficio) se incremente el precio de aprox 1.800 a 15.000 eur.
> 
> ...



Me lo imagino perfectamente, no me dedico a vender frigorificos 

El tema esta en que hasta que no le dijiste lo que queria que hiciera el sitio no podia valorar la cantidad de horas de trabajo que iba a supoenr la programacion, no es el conocer el modelo de negocio, es conocer que es lo que quieres que haga la web, que es lo que hay que programar, y la programacion esta vinculada a tu modelo de negocio.


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Mar 2013)

lowcost dijo:


> Acabo de quedar de piedra, solicito presupuesto para una web, indicando quiero que sea como "esta", recibo el primer presupuesto de 1.800 euros, una vez comentando el tema de las tripas del negocio me dice que 15.000...... ¿? Menos mal que me han pasado otra oferta por unos 1.500 eur, continuará.......



Hay gente que te hace un analisis de requisitos y te da una solución buena, si controlas sobre el tema o te informas rapidamente te das cuenta quien es bueno.

Una web o tienda virtual te la hacen por 700 euros, ahora no esperes vender mucho


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Mar 2013)

kudeiro dijo:


> ahi tienes el mercado, quedarse con el primer presupuesto es absurdo, has de pedir al menos 10 a gente contrastada con un buen portfolio y quedarte con el que mas te convenza. Que mania eso de decir "pedi un presupuesto y me presupuestaron 10000" seguramente el segundo que pidas te presupuestarán 1000 por lo mismo. En desarrollos web / movil (sobre todo en lo 2º) hay una disparidad que no te puedes ni creer.



Yo los porfolios me lo paso por el arco triunfo, es diseños mas o menos bonitos.

El rollo es que hace la web, funcionalidades, velocidad de carga, SEO, optimización, modularidad, etc...

Lo demas es accesorio, un diseño bonito es sencillo de conseguir, una web para las necesidades futuras y escalable, en un buen servidor optimizado, optimizado el codigo, con funcionalidades es mas complejo


----------



## virgilio (18 Mar 2013)

fuego azul dijo:


> hay gente que te hace un analisis de requisitos y te da una solución buena, si controlas sobre el tema o te informas rapidamente te das cuenta quien es bueno.
> 
> Una web o tienda virtual te la hacen por 700 euros, ahora no esperes vender mucho



amen.......


----------



## actuaral (18 Mar 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo los porfolios me lo paso por el arco triunfo, es diseños mas o menos bonitos.
> 
> El rollo es que hace la web, funcionalidades, velocidad de carga, SEO, optimización, modularidad, etc...
> 
> Lo demas es accesorio, un diseño bonito es sencillo de conseguir, una web para las necesidades futuras y escalable, en un buen servidor optimizado, optimizado el codigo, con funcionalidades es mas complejo



Simplemente una persona puede trabajar 12 horas seguidas en un diseño bueno y atractivo pero en el SEO ni trabajando una semana puedes obtener los resultados que quieres.


----------



## Pat (18 Mar 2013)

Mr.Peanut dijo:


> Pues que le haga la web su cuñao, el albañil en paro que hizo un curso de CCC, que para quejarse de que la web no recibe visitias o no vende nada ya habrá tiempo.
> 
> Quien tiene un negocio serio y quiere que uno de sus medios para vender el producto esté a la altura, que las cosas funcionen bien, estén bien diseñadas y no fallen tiene que pagarlo.
> Y esto lo digo sin saber si es caro o barato el precio, pero no me parece nada caro.



Yo pensaba que el creación de una web y conseguir visitas era distintos; en fin un aprende cosas nuevos cada día.
hay empresas / personas quien venden “templates” que cubren la mayoría de los necesidades.

Me recuerda de un problema en facturación hace poco, le hacía falta enlazar el programa con otro para reducir la duplicación de trabajo. A pedir presupuestos nos salieron carísimos, nos contó que se tenía que hacerse especialmente para nosotros etcétera….. Una rápida “google” y que vimos, la solución ya existía (en ingles), coste , ni 10% de lo presupuestado.

Lo único que no sé es si el quien ofreció “hacerlo a medida “ era ignorante y no sabía lo que hay en el mercado o si lo sabía pero quiere “sacar tajada” cuanto de estos “templates” a 60 USD estén siendo revendido a 500 o 5000?


----------



## Kurniawan (19 Mar 2013)

¿Qué les pasa a los empresaurios palilleros que quieren webs? PRECIOS DISPARATADOS:

Sistema de Reservas para Rentacar, Particular, 15-03-2013 - InfoLancer.net


----------



## actuaral (19 Mar 2013)

pide 200 euros por un diseño y un sistema completo. Me parece muy poco...


----------



## lowcost (19 Mar 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Me lo imagino perfectamente, no me dedico a vender frigorificos
> 
> El tema esta en que hasta que no le dijiste lo que queria que hiciera el sitio no podia valorar la cantidad de horas de trabajo que iba a supoenr la programacion, no es el conocer el modelo de negocio, es conocer que es lo que quieres que haga la web, que es lo que hay que programar, y la programacion esta vinculada a tu modelo de negocio.



Sí, les comente lo que quería que hiciera el sitio, es más, le dije aquí lo tienes la quiero "igual". Por eso me extraña lo del desfase de precio hasta que comente el modelo de negocio, que ahora que lo pienso ¿ que le importa como pensaba ganarme dinero?, en fin........ Ya me lo estan preparando por otro lado, ya contaré que tal....


----------

